# Things that please you (1 Viewer)



## Olly Buckle

So many things annoy so many people in Mesfalcon's thread, but 'Let's forget about the whying and the crying, the shooting and the dying and the fellow with the switch-blade knife, let's think about love, let's think about life'. A thread for all those positive things in life that make us smile and feel good.

For starters;
Small children riding on their Dad's shoulders.

Smooth peanut butter.

Baroque music.

Jimmy Hendrix, the ex- paratrooper, playing 'The Star spangled banner' and celebrating his personal love for his country, rather than the 'approved' form.

Graduates throwing their mortar boards in the air.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

A bit cliche but...

The sound of laughter coming from my son and 'soon to be' step son.

Hearing an old favorite song on the radio.

Finally getting the words to fall into their proper places.


----------



## Riis Marshall

Hello Olly

For starters:

_Crunchy_ peanut butter.

The Uniroyal Raintire commercial.

Carly Simon and James Taylor singing Mockingbird live.

Watching a golden eagle swoop over my tent at fifty feet.

Listening to a Spitfire roar across the sky at 1500 feet.

Flying a glider upside down over the Arizona desert.

The Northern Lights.

Thanks for starting a great thread.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## popsprocket

Driving with the roof off.

Dark chocolate truffles.

When my dogs rush over to greet me.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

This thread. Thanks, Olly


----------



## Ariel

The sound of a cat's purr.

The sound of my husband (that's so much fun to say) sleeping.

The sound of my step-daughter sleeping.

Belly laughs.

Church bells.

Storms.

Sunrises and sunsets.

The moon.


----------



## Sonata

At this moment Ams it is seeing your smile on your avatar.  Was that taken at your wedding?  Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Ariel

Sonata said:


> At this moment Ams it is seeing your smile on your avatar.  Was that taken at your wedding?  Beautiful, just beautiful.


It was taken right before the courthouse opened.  We had to get out of the car shortly after because it started to rain.  We were in our wedding clothes.  Being practical people we didn't see the need to have to go home and change for a ceremony that lasted less than twenty minutes.  It was a fun day.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

hardy laughter

Watching children's surprised face when they first see a magic trick

Rain when its sunny outside

new adventures!

So many things


----------



## midnightpoet

The yip-yip from a coyote on a moon-lit night
The warm handshake with a friend
cornbread muffins warm from the oven w/ real butter
holding a newborn baby in your arms
watching our three Chi puppies playing "chase" in our backyard
watching and listening to a fly-over of sandhill cranes


----------



## Ariel

Fog rising slowly in the early morning.

The smell of a campfire.

Watching the delicate beat of a hummingbird's wings.

Having time to read.


----------



## midnightpoet

A few things from childhood:

Splashing through rainwater in your bare feet
Catching a fly ball in the outfield
Trying to catch crawdads


----------



## Sonata

amsawtell said:


> It was taken right before the courthouse opened.  We had to get out of the car shortly after because it started to rain.  We were in our wedding clothes.  Being practical people we didn't see the need to have to go home and change for a ceremony that lasted less than twenty minutes.  It was a fun day.



Any chance of seeing pictures of you in your wedding dress?  If not on the open forum but maybe by PM - you look so happy and a perfect beautiful bride.


----------



## Ariel

My profile picture is of me in my wedding dress.  I don't have a lot of other pictures right now--those are still being put into a CD for me.


----------



## Plasticweld

Seeing this thread and people looking at the positive instead of the negative...and Ams in her wedding dress does warm and old guys heart


----------



## dither

Plasticweld said:


> Seeing this thread and people looking at the positive instead of the negative...and Ams in her wedding dress does warm and old guys heart


 I totally agree PW.


amsawtell said:


> The sound of my husband (that's so much fun to say) sleeping.
> 
> The sound of my step-daughter sleeping.
> 
> The moon.



I love that thought Mrs. Amsaw and by the way, i'm a bit of a moonie also.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Team crunchy! ;D 

Long conversations with friends. 

Waking up slowly. 

People who humor my humor. 

A hug at the right time. When you need cheering up, people underestimate how far it goes. 

Eating every few hours. 

Popping all those vertebrae back into place. 

Cuddling in general. Doesn't have to lead to anything. Just, cuddling. Hahaha.

I forgot: Saturday! It's freaking beautiful!


----------



## belthagor

Long conversations with girls.

Writing.

Music.


----------



## midnightpoet

It's not hard to get poetic on this thread: The warm tingle of sunshine on a cool autumn morning...


----------



## dale

my daughter.
lightning storms.
old black and white movies after dark with the lights out.
strong, bitter IPA


----------



## dither

Y'know?
I can't think of a damned thing.

Feel like one of those hamsters on that wheel.
Or the mule that walks round, and around, and around, and around, grinding that corn.

Pleasure i don't do.
There simply isn't time.


----------



## LeeC

Seeing my grandson's interest in the natural world, buoying my hope in the human potential. 

Sitting in my natural garden observing the cycles of life renewal and biodiversity achieved. 

Having my canine companion by my side, keeping me grounded. 

My wife in a happy mood. 

My daughter's pride in her achievements, and the relationship her and her husband share. 

The sun breaking through the clouds after a good soaking of life's fluid. 

Recalling days of youth in the northern Rockies when the world seemed so right. 

In short, appreciation of a silver lining even after stumbling so many times.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Thinking back to my childhood with my sister with a cup of hot chocolate or tea.

Tasting new sweets

Talking to a friend, making them feel better

Hearing stories from strangers


----------



## Darkkin

My boys, Rue and Zwi.

Gravity and tomatoes...(Don't ask...)

Marbles, sea glass, old Ball canning jars, and sunshine.

Ivy, a plant I can actually grow.

Hedgehogs, Turtle, foxes, and slobbery purple dragons.

Spider webs.

The smell of a dryer running on a cold day as I walk the dogs.

Swings, music boxes...

Running barefoot in the grass.

Hot water, wifi, an old, but faithful computer.

Musty books, old paper, and the smell of ink.

Chocolate ice cream with marshmallow swirls.

Rereading books, writing something new.

And yes, chunky peanut butter and strawberry jam with seeds.

Sundresses and ragged sweaters, too.

Words with weird spellings e.g. Succinct, neutral, soliloquy...

Flowers, on the bushes, stems, and trees where they belong.

Pussy willows.

English muffins with the nooks and crannies, with edges delightfully charred from the toaster.

The word charred!


----------



## kilroy214

Reading when it's good

Writing when it's good

Cutting into a perfectly cooked steak

Drinking an ice cold beer while manning a white hot grill.


----------



## Darkkin

Tumbling...hit the ground rolling, only to land on your feet!

Finding little things in spite of myself.

That sudden laugh when it hurts so much you want to cry.

Doctor Who.

Miracle Whip and bologna sandwiches.


----------



## JustRob

Waking each morning with the realisation that I have another opportunity to visit the most incredible place that I know -- reality.

Discovering an angel beside me in bed who is willing to accompany me on that adventure.

After that the list is endless. The colours, the shapes, the sounds, edges, perspective, three dimensions of space, the texture of fabrics, the taste of food, the strange properties of liquids as I drink my tea, the equally strange property of rain falling on my balding head or the sun scorching it and more and yet more. 

The discovery in my mind of memories and the questions that they pose. Did these things happen to me or to someone else or were they just stories or something seen on TV? Does it matter when they are only memories, no longer having the incredible detail of reality? How could I possibly remember even a fraction of this thing called reality for a moment? Seventy years of memories mean nothing compared to the next ten seconds regardless of what happens in them. Just the sensation of being alive, of existing here in reality for a while, is so overwhelming.

Well, I'm easily pleased then. Maybe I just take nothing at all for granted. Strange question to ask really. Haven't you seen it, heard it, felt it, _indulged_ in it? Whatever we write, however inspired and carefully crafted, is a pale facsimile.

What's more, with any luck it'll be there again tomorrow and I can do it all over again.


----------



## aj47

Chocolate

Bacon

Chocolate with bacon in it


----------



## LeeC

Ah yes, Serrano Huasteco peppers stuffed with Queso Oaxaca and bacon bits.


----------



## Olly Buckle

As I go through I am reminded of so many things, the moon, yes, and the little and tawny owls that come to the trees at the bottom of the garden. Then there is the robin, and blackbirds, during the day, and in the evening the local flock of jackdaws come and skylark about, that reminds me of 'King Solomon's ring', a seminal book, ah yes, seminal books, I just keep being reminded of things.


----------



## Ariel

The smell of sunscreen and swimming pools.

The frosting smoothness of fresh snow and the crunch of ice as you step into it.

The coolness (or heat) of good tea.

The smell of coffee on cold mornings.

The smell of rain.

_Miss's list:_

Daddy
Ketchup
Bacon
and the movie Jaws.


----------



## LeeC

Thinking good things, leads to feeling good things, leads to good things happening.

Just got a call from a young man we took in several summers, maybe twenty years ago, as a Fresh Air kid (intercity youth program of summer vacations in the country). One of those summers we took the kids along to Cooperstown, New York (Baseball Hall of Fame the wife wanted to see), and another we took the kids along on a camping trip in Maine. 

We'd sent Christmas cards to his mother's over the years, but hadn't heard from him in I don't know how many years. 

So, follow what I said in the first sentence and tell us where it gets you


----------



## bazz cargo

A proper lie in. 

Hot, fruit pie and ice cream.

Hugs.

Being chatted up.

Writing.

As of yet I have been unable to tell my boss what I really think of him. I'm looking forward to doing  so.


----------



## Allysan

An overcast, windy or rainy day. 

Autumn and it's smells, sights and celebrations 

When my daughter is excited or experiencing something fun for the first time

Planning things: outings, vacations, parties 

Reading a good book

Pounding out a productive writing session

spending time with family


----------



## InstituteMan

Making my fussy coffee in the morning.

Puppies. Children with puppies.

Good beer and a baseball game. Or just the beer. Or just the baseball game.

My wife asleep beside me.

Washing the dishes while my wife bakes.

Thunderstorms on the prairie.

Local history, even the bits that are sad and tragic.

My remaining grandmother, although she isn't a thing. My memories of my other grandparents and great-grandparents.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

The second cup of coffee in the morning.  The first is always weird. But that second cup, I actually enjoy. 

That state of lucid sleepiness. It seems to produce some oddly surreal writing, which isn't my normal thing... but it's fun.


----------



## popsprocket

Neat lawns with crisp edges and short blades of grass.

The bright green of broccoli and beans after blanching.

Pretty girls.

Polished concrete.

Floor jacks that actually fit under my car.

Getting a design _just right_​.


----------



## ShadowEyes

When my mother laughs, because she's generally too worrisome.
Books with illustrations.
Thunderstorms.
Having my sister and brother-in-law home for the holidays.
Talking to my mentor in his office. One of the only people to whom I can truly open up.
Cobblestone streets.
When anyone Catholic and Orthodox are together. Black and white dresses.
Sitting at a desk facing a wall and writing.
Sitting in a movie theater before the show starts.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

A good sandwich. 

A good soup to dunk the sandwich in. 

A good tea to eat it with. 

A quiet place to eat it in. 

A good friend to sit with.


----------



## BobtailCon

Writing........

and video games.


----------



## Ariel

Tie-dyed fabric.

Chintz patterns.

The smell of soap.

Smells that remind me of people.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Olly Buckle said:


> So many things annoy so many people in Mesfalcon's thread, but 'Let's forget about the whying and the crying, the shooting and the dying and the fellow with the switch-blade knife, let's think about love, let's think about life'. A thread for all those positive things in life that make us smile and feel good.



Good idea for a thread BUT -

I think there is much more that annoys us than pleases us. 

Here's what pleases me the most in this life: People thinking for themselves, not buying into things just because authority says so or because popular trends dictate what's"in"

Thinking for themselves also includes coming to their own conclusion about the reality around them and not subscribing to iron age ideas aobut the universe.


----------



## LeeC

Mesafalcon said:


> Good idea for a thread BUT -
> 
> I think there is much more that annoys us than pleases us.
> 
> Here's what pleases me the most in this life: People thinking for themselves, not buying into things just because authority says so or because popular trends dictate what's"in"
> 
> Thinking for themselves also includes coming to their own conclusion about the reality around them and not subscribing to iron age ideas aobut the universe.


Hey, that's a start, now keep going and see how it makes you feel. 

Whatever serenity one can find, at rainbow's end is the only real treasure


----------



## Mesafalcon

LeeC said:


> Hey, that's a start, now keep going and see how it makes you feel.
> 
> Whatever serenity one can find, at rainbow's end is the only real treasure



Nah. I'm done. 

I'm hard to please. Always thinkning about what I don't like. The stuff I do like, I just enjoy and don't think about it (but appreciate it's there in the back of my mind - don't worry!)


----------



## Ariel

I think you're wrong Mesa.  I prefer this thread and the way it makes me feel.  There are plenty of negative things in this life but also imagine all the beautiful things.

Rainbows
Hugs
Smiles
Good jokes
Fat puppy bellies
Soft kitten fur
Cuddling under the blankets


----------



## escorial

writing forum
scotch
money


----------



## Darkkin

A flight of migrating pelicans turning bright white against a cloudy sky.


----------



## popsprocket

Netflix and Chill :lol:


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Luna - the rescue pit mix I got yesterday.

Chucho - my lab mix who can sometimes be a demon.

The pink pulled-cotton clouds against the blue sky in the morning sunrise.

Small creatures - small discoveries

Knowing that I'm am better than the year before and the ones before.

Peace of mind.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

A person's natural scent. Usually just girls, but I did inherit a few T-shirts from my father.

I have a good sense of smell, like all my family. And also allergies. Perfume gives me headaches. 

I just like a person's natural scent, when you're clean and calm. It's comforting.


----------



## am_hammy

When the leaves change. Having the opportunity to visit New England over the years, I've seen some incredible colors.


----------



## midnightpoet

Comfort food, Texas version:

Tex-Mex plate (tamales and enchiladas w/ chili, re-fried beans and Spanish rice, served w/ warm chips and salsa - side order of guacamole salad and cheese dip optional). 

BBQ ribs w/stuffed baked potato and cole slaw

Vegggie plate - fried okra, red beans, mac n cheese w. jalapeno cornbread (the beans are best cooked w/ bacon, some veggie plate)


----------



## Bruno Spatola

A deep piano chord in a grand hall.

A church organ, booming like thunder.

A lone leaf, zig-zagging its way gracefully to an autumnal blanket on the ground.

A deep breath on a cold, misty morning in the country.

The sound of the sea.

Seeing a bright moon creep into view and take your breath away.

My girlfriend's eyes when I whisper sweet nothings. 

Pasta!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Youtube comments. 

Where attempting to raise valid points means being misunderstood as someone trying to feel superior. 

They don't understand that, by lashing out at a completely stranger, they have unknowingly proved themselves guilty of being childish.

This pleases me. This pleases me greatly.

Also: Caffeine,  

steampunk art,

wearing a suit,

and a good, stress-relieving bath.


----------



## Terry D

The weight and smell of a new book.
A hug from my golden retriever.
When one of those songs comes on that takes me back to cruising when I was 19.
Remembering my son's smile.


----------



## dale

Terry D said:


> The weight and smell of a new book.
> A hug from my golden retriever.
> When one of those songs comes on that takes me back to cruising when I was 19.
> Remembering my son's smile.



nobody "cruises" anymore. it's a damn shame. too many traffic laws now. too many cops with nothing better to do
than pull people over.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I haven't commented on YouTube in five years or more. It's so liberating to be free of that constant bombardment of confused aggressors. I don't even dare look at the comments when I scroll down, now, just in case I catch some of the stupid. This pleases me also.

-

A great death sequence, e.g: _Alien, The Omen, Evil Dead, Sin City, RoboCop. _​*giggles*


----------



## Sonata

The times when my mini monsta puppy gets on my lap for a cuddle without biting me.  I so wish she would do it more often.

Edited to say I mean I wish she would get on my lap for a cuddle more often - not that she would bite me more often!  

Sometimes I mangle my words so that they mean the opposite of what I want to say.


----------



## InstituteMan

Indulging in procrastination when I know I can afford a few moments. (like this very moment)

Figuring out how a device works.

Going to a game with my family.

My younger daughter's laugh--it always has been, and still is, a sound of pure joy.

Tormenting my little sister.

Small successes and that feeling of competence.


----------



## bookmasta

Guitar and the chords to _Renegade_. Such a fun song to play.


----------



## Kevin

> Tormenting my little sister.


lol


The pop of the container in the street as I expertly aim and swerve, my tire rolling precisely over it. Plastic bottle, Styrofoam cup, wax-paper cup with the straw still in the lid... someday I'll need that skill, running over the bad guy's outstretched hand holding the pistol, the grenade, the radio control, satisfying... mmm... crunch(?)...yes, crunch, as I save, save something...can't think of what.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Seddlescome has geese on the village green, about six of them. Today when I was going through the village they decided to cross the road, stopping in the middle to investigate a crack. All but one then continued on to the main green, then saw their companion was left behind and went to rejoin him. Traffic was building up. Eventually the lady in the front car got out and shooed them, they stretched their necks and hissed, but retired from the road.

A bit further down the road a girl and her younger brother were picking up conkers under the Horse Chestnut tree.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sonata said:


> The times when my mini monsta puppy gets on my lap for a cuddle without biting me.  I so wish she would do it more often.
> 
> Edited to say I mean I wish she would get on my lap for a cuddle more often - not that she would bite me more often!
> 
> Sometimes I mangle my words so that they mean the opposite of what I want to say.



That takes me back, finding a puppy tooth in my hand and knowing I wouldn't get nipped by that one again.


----------



## Sonata

Olly Buckle said:


> That takes me back, finding a puppy tooth in my hand and knowing I wouldn't get nipped by that one again.



Olly, this mini monsta is positively evil.  She does not just nip, she BITES, and for such a small puppy [cross breed dam large standard Dachshund sire "the little dog across the road" - probably a MinPin] - the mini monsta takes after her sire in size as she is about 4½ months old now and still very small.  Long, complicated story but I ended up with her at just 3 weeks old and had to hand-rear her with puppy substitute milk in a bottle, and then wean her.

And she is EVIL.  But I love her.

I just wish she would not bite...

...and let me have a few cuddles.


----------



## Ariel

Bite her back.


----------



## Olly Buckle

InstituteMan said:


> Figuring out how a device works.
> 
> Small successes and that feeling of competence.



Another one that takes me back. In the twentieth century when timing devices were switched by mechanical clocks I worked for a while repairing them. I had a 1930's brass clock with a beautiful jewelled movement, that switched the gas central heating, come in. It was completely gunked up, all the delicate clock oil turned to thick tar, taking it apart and cleaning it was simple, but pleasing. Then I got to the electric motor that kept it wound. There was a brass rod in the centre with a small magnet about a third of the way down. the magnet was solid, unmoving, and I could see no joins no matter how I studied it. Eventually, heart in mouth, I gripped the end of the rod and turned clockwise. A tiny cap unscrewed from the top of the steel rod, inside what turned out to be a brass tube, not a rod. It was beautifully made, a magic moment.


----------



## InstituteMan

Olly Buckle said:


> Another one that takes me back. In the twentieth century when timing devices were switched by mechanical clocks I worked for a while repairing them. I had a 1930's brass clock with a beautiful jewelled movement, that switched the gas central heating, come in. It was completely gunked up, all the delicate clock oil turned to thick tar, taking it apart and cleaning it was simple, but pleasing. Then I got to the electric motor that kept it wound. There was a brass rod in the centre with a small magnet about a third of the way down. the magnet was solid, unmoving, and I could see no joins no matter how I studied it. Eventually, heart in mouth, I gripped the end of the rod and turned clockwise. A tiny cap unscrewed from the top of the steel rod, inside what turned out to be a brass tube, not a rod. It was beautifully made, a magic moment.



Old machines are exquisite, old clocks doubly so. That's a level of craftsmanship that has been all but lost to the world, I fear.

On another front, the little sister I enjoy tormenting is a full-fledged adult and all. It's just that some things never grow old . . .


----------



## Ariel

My mechanical pocketwatch
Stars
The smell of trees
Honeysuckle
Crickets
Singing
The smell of sugar and butter


----------



## Bruno Spatola

When your socks are a little too tight, and the elastic leaves pink grooves in your shin . . . and you scraaaaaatch at it, and scratch at it, ooover and oooover again, stunned at the level of pleasure you're receiving 'til ya just can't take another second. 

I know, right?


----------



## Mesafalcon

Winning at video games. Cause I don't wanna grow up, I'm a Toys R Us kid.


----------



## Darkkin

Well narrated documentaries e.g. _Planet Earth_ with David Attenborough
Atrocious poetry
Picture books
Strawberries
Cupcakes without frosting
Hummingbirds
Sea shells
Puddles
December twilights
Constellations
Hourglasses
New music from favourite artists that completely eclipse prior albums
Flea markets


----------



## Olly Buckle

amsawtell;1913891
The smell of trees
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Trees are wonderful, a single living thing that big, and from a seed, amazing. I love looking up into them and watching the wind moving them in the sunlight.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Bruno Spatola said:


> When your socks are a little too tight, and the elastic leaves pink grooves in your shin . . . and you scraaaaaatch at it, and scratch at it, ooover and oooover again, stunned at the level of pleasure you're receiving 'til ya just can't take another second.
> 
> I know, right?



I once had an allergic reaction to artificial sweeteners in a yogurt. I broke out in body-wide hives. I happen to own a back scratcher in the shape of a bears paw. 

It was torturous, but when it started to wear off, that last ten minutes.... oh yeeeaaah.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

The barking, tail wagging and pure happiness of Betty (dog) when I come home.

Cats purring.

When the roses bloom.

The uncorking of a bottle of red. 

The smell of shepherds pie. 

A nice hot bath.

A cuddle.

An open fire.

 A nice cup of tea.

Children laughing.

Butterflies.

A full moon.

Sparrowhawks, swallows,  swan seen whilst out walking.


----------



## jbishop15

Instructional YouTube videos. They are the best white noise.

Autumn in a town with modern architecture. 

Playing football in 50 degree weather.

Spending time with good friends.


----------



## Darkkin

Telling a story only you know, having seen it played out, heartbeat by heartbeat.


----------



## Ariel

The smells of autumn
Hot apple cider
A good bra
Halloween


----------



## ShadowEyes

amsawtell said:


> Halloween



Your Solstice Challenge medal is so prettily colored. Purple and lime green.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

A bacon sarnie.


----------



## Darkkin

Maple smoked sausage...(_shhh...Don't tell, I'm not supposed to have it_!)


----------



## Ariel

Elvis songs
Disney/Pixar movies
Bad dancing (the kind done from pure pleasure of movement not because the person's being an idiot)


----------



## bazz cargo

Hey, I do dad dancing.

Walking on snow while flakes fall.


----------



## Gumby

How my cats come running quickly each morning when I walk up the path to the barn to feed them, then when they see that I see them, they slow down and 'stroll' so nonchalantly. 

That moment when you become one with your horse while riding and everything just 'flows.'

Snuggling underneath the blankets while a thunderstorm bangs and flashes at night. 

Waking up in the night and realizing that hubby is holding my hand in his sleep.


----------



## Darkkin

A hug that catches you from behind...
People with permission to perforate a space bubble.
People who know of and respect your bubble.
The smell of charcoal.
Laughing until you cry.
Spinning for the sheer joy of being dizzy.
Rolling down hills.
Jumping in leaf piles.
Hot, fresh, soapy dish water.
Bubbles.
Sidewalk chalk.
Mundane sounds e.g. Glasses clinking, squeaky shoes, crinkle noises, crickets.
A child's hand in mine, just because...
Christmas lights
Conversations with my dogs.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Gangs of Japanese girls talking/laughing in sync.


----------



## Darkkin

Theme songs.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

bazz cargo said:


> Hey, I do dad dancing.
> 
> Walking on snow while flakes fall.



Dad dancing is a must.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Darkkin said:


> Theme songs.



Soooometimes you wanna go, where everybody knows your naaaa-a-aaame...

'Cos suiciiiiiiide is painleeeeess; it brings on many changeeeees.

SHAFT.

Hope you liked my mini-medley.

 I'm here all year, folks. *waves to nobody*


----------



## Mesafalcon

Darkkin said:


> Theme songs.



Hmm. I suppose a good theme song can please you sure, and some never get old.

But, after you hear certain ones over and over, I must argue many of them get - _annoying_.


----------



## am_hammy

When my mom tells me that she loves me.
Coloring books.
Cardigans. I love when cool weather comes around so I can layer and put on a cardigan. <3
Dark chocolate and raspberries.


----------



## Ariel

Mesa, if you don't have anything nice to add then take it over to your downer thread.

Crisp icing on a birthday cake
tears at weddings
the smell of babies
the smell of my husband
the smell of Miss
a good wine
talking in bad accents


----------



## ShadowEyes

The idea that some people would kill to be able to be in the situation that I am now.


----------



## InstituteMan

Stupid television shows

Brave spiders who spin webs across the driveway every night

Syphons


----------



## Darkkin

Classic movie scores.
Lamplight.
Fireflies.
Mittens.
French Horns.
Tchaikovsky's _Waltz of the Flowers
_Learning a new song on the piano.
Playing an old favourite from memory.
Milkweed seeds.
Maple leaves.
Hoar frost.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Okay, here's a positive one.

Forum members who participate in threads I create please me =)


----------



## midnightpoet

Mesafalcon said:


> Okay, here's a positive one.
> 
> Forum members who participate in threads I create please me =)



You sure you're not just jealous because this thread is slowly gaining on yours?  Tortoise and Hare?


afternoon naps
the first taste of a crunchy candy bar
the smell of new mown hay
the clean smell of air after a thunderstorm


----------



## Kevin

Peeing out doors while staring up at the stars. I live in the country, it's dark out and no one to see. Sometimes I'm barefoot and there could be a rattlesnake, but I don't care. I give it all up and relax for the moment, shiver me timbers, and then I go back in the house.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

The smell of the evening and the forest.  The green hills around Heidelberg, DE. The solitary spires of a crumbling castle. The strange flow of words when typing a story. The way my cat, Aiko, looks at me and says without words "I love you".  The rumbly purr of a cat.  The wonderful neutrality that is life without stomach pain. Any sort of epic music.  Any sort of epic guitar solo. The grey majesty of mountains.  The feeling of home that I get when I'm in Germany. The clarity of watching a 1080p YouTube video on my tablet.  The moment in which I solve a particularly vexing problem in either C# or Java. The list goes on and on


----------



## Ariel

Mesafalcon said:


> Okay, here's a positive one.
> 
> Forum members who participate in threads I create please me =)


We have participated.  The thing is that we're artists.  If we weren't pleased by the world as much as we're angered by the injustices of it then we couldn't create things of beauty.

The smell of old books
the smell of new books
the feel of soft paper
the sound of crisp paper
kitty snores
the smell of engine grease and oil
the perfect rhyme


----------



## midnightpoet

cruising used bookstores, especially the one-owner ones with a cat on the counter and a writer's group upstairs


----------



## Bruno Spatola

That lightning wit which springs into life when your passion gets riled up. I wish I was that clever all the time. It's like a drug!

-

Gumball machines. Oooooooh.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

CCR always does the trick, as does catchy, uplifting music, even if it's just mindless pop.

Strangely enough, interaction with people generally does me a bit of good, too, even if I don't have much social energy.


----------



## LeeC

Hatchling turtles emerging from their nest hole.

Wild turkeys thriving on the winter berries in my natural garden. 

The Ramps and Spring Beauties indicating winter is over. 

The gunships (dragonflies) keeping the mosquitoes in check. 

The chorus of peepers in my pond.


----------



## ShadowEyes

LeeC said:


> Hatchling turtles emerging from their nest hole.
> 
> Wild turkeys thriving on the winter berries in my natural garden.
> 
> The Ramps and Spring Beauties indicating winter is over.
> 
> The gunships (dragonflies) keeping the mosquitoes in check.
> 
> The chorus of peepers in my pond.



Lee, if anyone would live in a tower in the middle of the woods fending off werewolves, it'd be you.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Being complemented. I don't know why strangers approach me and do so.... 

Some people have even asked if I'm a model. 

I might not agree with them... but, this pleases me. >:}


----------



## Boofy

A little quiet can be the best thing in the world. That said, it can also be the worst. Quiet on a bright, cold day. That can never be a bad thing.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Boofy said:


> A little quiet can be the best thing in the world. That said, it can also be the worst. Quiet on a bright, cold day. That can never be a bad thing.



It depends on what you're listening for. 

I plug in two fans for white noise, then pop headphones on, and listen to music. 

And yet, simply the knowledge that the room is quiet is enough. 

I can't wait for summer to be over. Winter pleases me. Layers upon layers of scarves and coats....


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

One of your favourite films from your childhood is on TV, it's raining outside, but you're safe and warm in front of the fire watching it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

The Beatles

A good Marx Brothers movie

World Peace (Okay so two out of three isn't bad)


----------



## Olly Buckle

Mesafalcon said:


> Hmm. I suppose a good theme song can please you sure, and some never get old.
> 
> But, after you hear certain ones over and over, I must argue many of them get - _annoying_.



There is another thread you can argue that in


----------



## popsprocket

The smell of fresh rosemary.

The colour of new engine oil.

Good hair days.

Parallel body lines on motorbikes.

A well-worn notebook.


----------



## ShadowEyes

popsprocket said:


> A well-worn notebook.



Even if you spilled coffee on it like I did?


----------



## Terry D

The smell of a pizzeria.

A crisp, cool morning before dawn when the stars are so bright they look like chips of glacial ice (today was one).

Old cameras.

Coming home from work to my wife and dogs.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Olly Buckle said:


> There is another thread you can argue that in



My point was ～

Things that please you and things that annoy you can be one in the same. 

At first it pleases you, and then if you get too much of it, it starts to annoy you. 

Getting tired of a soft drink you like is a good example. 

On the flip side, things that annoy you can start to please you. For example, a song that annoys you and then for some reason you start to like it. 

This was all I was trying to say...


----------



## Olly Buckle

They found a flute carved from a bears femur in a cave in Germany that dates from the end of the last ice age. So it's freezing cold, technology is stone tools, and they spent their time effort and ingenuity on making music, love it.


----------



## Ariel

Waterfalls
wildflowers
grass
Pink Floyd
lace
a good steak


----------



## am_hammy

Cozy gray skys.
Hot chocolate.
Curling up on a cozy gray day and reading a good book.
Cute little knick-knacks.
Simple, but pretty notebooks.
Gel pens!
Candles
A chewy rich cookie.

And how could I forget? Pancaaaaakes! ^_^


----------



## Thaumiel

Solving equations
Successfully landing a 360 turning kick
Breaking boards with flashy kicks
The beat-wave produced by a double stop bend on a loud, distorted guitar

When the rain on an evening is just heavy enough so that people start rushing to get where they're going or stop inside somewhere. It creates the perfect time to go for a walk.


----------



## LeeC

Mesafalcon said:


> My point was ～
> 
> Things that please you and things that annoy you can be one in the same.
> 
> At first it pleases you, and then if you get too much of it, it starts to annoy you.
> 
> Getting tired of a soft drink you like is a good example.
> 
> On the flip side, things that annoy you can start to please you. For example, a song that annoys you and then for some reason you start to like it.
> 
> This was all I was trying to say...


So, note what pleases you here, and then to note how too much/little of the same thing annoys you in the other thread, instead of altering the intent of this thread. Would that be asking too much 

Or maybe even starting another thread for things that can both please and annoy you


----------



## Darkkin

French Toast

My oversized yoga ball...


----------



## am_hammy

Darkkin said:


> French Toast
> 
> My oversized yoga ball...



There's a dog across the way named French Toast. Although, I'm sure you mean the delicious breakfast food :glee:


----------



## LeeC

Harvesting only a portion of the Asian pears, hazelnuts, blueberries, cranberries (high bush), plums, wild strawberries, and so on in my natural garden.


Then sitting in the swing bench, watching all the critters and birds gathering their share. 


I'm greedy in a way though, as in the spring I keep all the maple syrup I boil down. So many things it adds a luxurious taste to.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Absolutely love it when someone does something to make me smile.  Laughter, too, pleases me, whether it's my own or that of others.

Opening a book I read a while ago and finding that it's still as good a read as I remember.


----------



## LeeC

Fondly remembering all the twists and turns of life that the wife and I somehow navigated. Oh, they were big deals at the time, but now we see the humorous side and smile in remembering. It's not material things that make a good life. May you all be so fortunate


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

The Joke SCP Archive of the SCP Foundation site.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The smell of rain of parched, dusty ground.


----------



## Terry D

The taste of snowflakes.

The breath of a cave.

Green in March; orange and gold in October.

A Bears win.

A Packers loss.


----------



## Darkkin

Dresses.  Always.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

That feeling when you buy clothes a size smaller than you used to.

Well, it's good for a big guy like me, anyway.


----------



## LeeC

Terry D said:


> ...
> 
> A Bears win.
> 
> A Packers loss.


Yeah, I always root for the bears in an encounter with backpackers  
[Sorry, one if those mornings when my humor's a bit off]


----------



## dale

Terry D said:


> A Bears win.
> 
> A Packers loss.



i would talk about the colts season so far, but that would be better expressed in the "things that annoy you" thread.


----------



## Kevin

Th





> e smell of rain of parched, dusty ground.


The smell of the first rain on asphalt. It's dry out here so we can go months without any...


----------



## Olly Buckle

The smell round our house is pretty good at the moment, the missus is cooking the Christmas cakes, one for us, one for her mum.


----------



## dale

Olly Buckle said:


> the Christmas cakes



????


----------



## Terry D

LeeC said:


> Yeah, I always root for the bears in an encounter with backpackers
> [Sorry, one if those mornings when my humor's a bit off]


----------



## Gumby

A good haircut. I love the feeling right after the beautician finishes and it just falls perfectly into place no matter how you move your head. _*Sigh*_


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

the smell of fresh vegetables.

Smuggling with my dogs.

Watching a good movie

The smell of clean linen

Sunsets in the fall


----------



## Sonata

Having discovered that someone I thought did not like me, has turned into a delightful cyber friend.

It has made me feel so happy.


----------



## InstituteMan

When my favorite team wins stuff.

Chili in the autumn.

Interesting work to do.

The toad in my front yard that kept hopping away before I could take its picture today.


----------



## Ariel

Bees.

I had a chai tea latte today and I sat on a park bench near some flowers.  A couple of bees came to investigate and they just wanted to fly around me while I drank it.  I know it's the sugar they were after but one landed on my finger to investigate me.  If you're gentle and calm they don't sting.  I find them curious and industrious.  They make me happy with the yellow and black.  Bumblebees are my favorites.


----------



## Darkkin

Healthy bat populations = minimal mosquitoes!


----------



## Olly Buckle

amsawtell said:


> Bees.
> 
> I had a chai tea latte today and I sat on a park bench near some flowers.  A couple of bees came to investigate and they just wanted to fly around me while I drank it.  I know it's the sugar they were after but one landed on my finger to investigate me.  If you're gentle and calm they don't sting.  I find them curious and industrious.  They make me happy with the yellow and black.  Bumblebees are my favorites.



I used to keep bees, and know a fair bit about them. I think it must be the spice rather than the sugar. Wasps can detect sugar, bees on the other hand are oblivious to it without those small additions that make it nectar or honey. When you set up a feeding station with sugar syrup it needs a little smear of honey to get it started. Keep looking at those bumble bees, there are probably several different species, there will be some solitary bees as well, and on my michaelmas daisies I see a good few flies pretending to be bees as well this time of year, check out the wings.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Darkkin said:


> Healthy bat populations = minimal mosquitoes!



And any other insects they can eat. I don't know why some people are so scared of them. They're so cuuuuuuute!There seems to be predispositions about their aggression towards humans. They don't exactly attack people.. xD 

I'd take a cloud of bats over a cloud of insects any day. <3 

That's not to say I hate insects though. 

I wish there was some domesticated insect that got larger. Like a big beetle, the size of a dog, or something like that. Just a big bug that you could keep as a pet. I would sooo have a huge armored pet... so cuuute....

Or even a big crab or something...


----------



## Ariel

My 8th grade science class had giant cockroaches for pets.  We were supposed to take care of them but I refused to go near them.

The way my cat, Bones, will push at the blanket when she wants a snuggle under it at night.  She also loves it when I turn the bathroom sink on to trickle so she can drink.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

This new art I found for my avatar.... Ice powers are the COOLEST... -B'dum tish- 

Pretty sure it's a gender-swapped Elsa... But... Hey, if that's what I'd look like with ice powers...? I'm not complaining.


----------



## aj47

The smell of home cooking.


----------



## Gumby

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I would sooo have a huge armored pet... so cuuute....











Old black and white movies make me happy.


----------



## Schrody

When I wake up in the morning, and it's still dark and raining... and I don't have to get up.... Also, forests after the rain...


----------



## Terry D

Weekends.

Ansel Adams photographs.

Almonds.

Looking through my telescope and finding a galaxy made up of hundreds of millions of stars that only appears to me as a faint smudge of gray light right at the edge of my vision, and knowing that light started traveling to my eye when dinosaurs still walked the Earth.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

We have a bee hive on one of the allotments and I'm getting to know a little about them. There's a talk sometime in November from our bee keeper.  A couple of years ago, the crops didn't fair too well due to a decline in bees and so the allotment society decided to do something about it. It's all good stuff at the end of the day and I have to say that we've had some cracking weather this past week. 



Olly Buckle said:


> I used to keep bees, and know a fair bit about them. I think it must be the spice rather than the sugar. Wasps can detect sugar, bees on the other hand are oblivious to it without those small additions that make it nectar or honey. When you set up a feeding station with sugar syrup it needs a little smear of honey to get it started. Keep looking at those bumble bees, there are probably several different species, there will be some solitary bees as well, and on my michaelmas daisies I see a good few flies pretending to be bees as well this time of year, check out the wings.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Today, as I was filling the coolers at the front of the store, I saw a lady give up her place in line to a man whose arms were full because he'd neglected to grab a cart.

Always good to see people who're willing to make those small sacrifices for the benefit of others.


----------



## Ariel

There is an animal called the Binturong from Southeast Asia.  They live in trees and move like a cat but look like a bear.  They smell like buttered popcorn.  The local zoo had a couple about ten years ago and I spent a good five minutes looking for the popcorn vendor.  They're also adorable.


----------



## Darkkin

Hooded sweatshirts...


----------



## TipGrundlefunk

Raindrops on roses


----------



## InstituteMan

astroannie said:


> The smell of home cooking.



And the taste of home cooking.


----------



## aj47

I went to a chain restaurant, intending to eat on the patio.  Got there and the tables weren't bused.  I called the restaurant from the patio to complain.  The server(!) came out, said she was the only one working the patio.  Ho Lee Cao!  I tipped her $10 for being honest (and because it was what I had that wasn't a $1) and went back to the inside and sat at a regular table.

Honesty, honesty pleases me.


----------



## Darkkin

Impeccably timed snark.  (Just finished watching _Avengers: Age of Ultron_, which also pleases me. )


----------



## Terry D

TipGrundlefunk said:


> Raindrops on roses



And whiskers on kittens...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Meditation, Progressive Jazz, and hard drugs (not necessarily in that order).


----------



## Ariel

Terry D said:


> And whiskers on kittens...


Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens . . .


----------



## Schrody

This pic (because mittens always associate me of a cat)


----------



## Olly Buckle

astroannie said:


> The smell of home cooking.


There are homes and homes, houses that smell of boiled cabbage belong in Mesafalcon's thread, on the other hand something as simple as morning coffee and toast ...  mmmm  ...


----------



## Sonata

The thirty seconds my puppy let me cuddle her...

...before she bit me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> We have a bee hive on one of the allotments and I'm getting to know a little about them. There's a talk sometime in November from our bee keeper.  A couple of years ago, the crops didn't fair too well due to a decline in bees and so the allotment society decided to do something about it. It's all good stuff at the end of the day and I have to say that we've had some cracking weather this past week.



It is my belief that bees are overrated as pollinators, I think the problem is not a lack of bees, but insects overall, as I noted somewhere else driving jome on a summer evening left me with a clear windscreen, forty years ago it would have been plastered with dead insects. From what I see in my garden bees are good at getting into deep flowers, but with shallow, open flowers, like apple blossom, flies do most of the pollinating. 

It is a widespread belief, I would get paid good money by farmers to move bees into  their orchards, and farmers are usually pretty canny, I wouldn't tell them about the hive in the back garden up the road, bees cover a 3/4 mile radius around the hive. 

The other misconception I think is that the lack of bees is down to insecticides. I am sure they help, but I think herbicides do more damage. The old boy I bought my first hive from was in Wittersham, surrounded by pasture, He told me he used to take a 100 pounds of honey from each of fifty hives, but was down to twenty five each from thirty hives about thirty years ago; 'improving' the pasture meant it was all grass, no wild flowers at all. The same goes for arable, they grow mono cultures with no weeds.

Sorry getting off topic, things I like; 
The brilliant blue sky you get in the evening sometimes when the sun and moon both appear at the same time.
Recycling timber from skips  to  make bee hives from.
Being charged a fiver for a quick adjustment when I thought the car would need a new clutch.
The range and quality of the entries in the non-fiction competition last month.


----------



## aj47

amsawtell said:


> Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens . . .



Amazon packages, UPS brings ...


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

When I'm clearly not feeling well, and someone humors me a rant, or a favor, or a hug,  knowing I'd do the same for them. There are less bad days with good friends.


----------



## LeeC

A feeling of gratitude for evocative thoughts such as:


Terry D's "Ansel Adams photographs"​Terry and Kevin's "Smell of rain"​midnightpoet's "the clean smell of air after a thunderstorm"​IM's "Toad in the front yard"​Pops' "The smell of fresh rosemary"​Ams' "Waterfalls, wildflowers, grass, smell of trees"​Darkkin's "Conversations with my dogs"​Hammy's light but bubbly humor​seeing recognition like Olly's pollinator asides​and others unmentioned for the sake of brevity​

Looking at this thread first in the morning has me humming "My Favorite Things" [Lyricist Oscar Hammerstein II, composer Richard Rodgers] 


Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens​Bright copper kettles and warm woollen mittens​Brown paper packages tied up with strings​These are a few of my favorite things​​...​

Thank you, one and all


----------



## Gumby

Birds in the morning. Who doesn't like that? Sitting outside, watching and hearing them sing while I drink my morning coffee.


----------



## Kevin

^^^ heyyyy? Is there a hidden camera? * sss-ip*


----------



## Ariel

My dog's warm fur and the way he "kisses" me when he's happy by pushing his mouth and nose against my face.  No tongue just his lips.  He only licks me when he's excited or irritated with me.

The way sunlight filters through trees.

The way feathers float.

This thread, a million times this thread.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

The blank text document. Right before I start writing. 

Then, looking at it again once I've wrapped it up.


----------



## Ariel

Paisley patterns
Victorian era history and trivia
Mandalas


----------



## Darkkin

New from the back of the closet fashion...namely, it's cold and I forgot I had that sweater and oh, yeah...I love that coat!


----------



## dither

I do enjoy docu-type programs about kings and queens of centuries past.
And actually of life in general.
It's been a rough ride getting to where we are now.
I sometimes think that i'd like to be able to go back and see how things were, and then again, maybe not.


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> There are homes and homes, houses that smell of boiled cabbage belong in Mesafalcon's thread, on the other hand something as simple as morning coffee and toast ...  mmmm  ...



What's wrong with boiled cabbage?
I love boiled cabbage. Savoy actually.:tongue:
With a nob of butter.


----------



## Sonata

dither said:


> What's wrong with boiled cabbage?
> I love boiled cabbage. Savoy actually.:tongue:
> With a nob of butter.



But you must not boil cabbage - just gently steam it.  

I now have a craving for Savoy cabbage - all greens in fact.


----------



## Darkkin

Sour cream.


----------



## dither

Sonata said:


> But you must not boil cabbage - just gently steam it.
> 
> I now have a craving for Savoy cabbage - all greens in fact.



Sonata,
i sometimes i think how lucky i am that i enjoy my vegies.
Broccoli, sprouts, savoy, carrots, i love 'em.
But savoy cabbage does need a nob of butter.


----------



## LeeC

The whistlepigs (woodchucks) not eating all our red cabbage this year. I transplanted two of them and one skunk to a ritzy golf course some miles away, using my have-a-heart trap


----------



## bazz cargo

A skunk on a golf course. That is worth writing about.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I was trimming the dead flowers from the lavender in front of the house today when two girls age d about nine or ten walked by, then stopped and came back;
"Excuse me, are you the man that puts the plants out for people?"
"Yes."
"Thank you. It's really good, my Mum's really enjoying gardening, we have got some really good cabbages."

That pleased me


----------



## Darkkin

Ancient history documentaries...


----------



## ShadowEyes

The idea that some stories do not end, and that is what makes them enjoyable.


----------



## am_hammy

cozy socks and pjs and cute stuffed animals/plushies


----------



## Darkkin

My cat.  She's fifteen, but acts like a kitten and never fails to say hello when I get home from work.


----------



## Winston

Auditory:  Our chickens clucking laying eggs that feed us.  Our neighbor's goats playing.  My cat purring as he naps for the tenth time today.  My computer fan.  The TV my wife falls asleep to.  My heartbeat and respiration.


----------



## Ariel

Apple cider
hot chocolate
coffee
tea

Feeling so cared for and loved that I feel I might burst.
Walking
historical reenactments


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Laser-guided kittens.


----------



## JustRob

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Laser-guided kittens.



When we got our present cats from the cat rehoming centre they gave us laser lights that project a picture of a mouse on the floor. Our cats are too old, wise and lazy to be fooled by them though and take no notice. Their favourite toys are golf practice balls, donated by our golfing neighbour. They're the plastic ones with holes in them, so the cats can pick them up with their claws. Compared with custom-made cat toys they are very durable, even when we stand on them, as they are all over the floor around the house. They also seem to be much cheaper than cat toys as they are manufactured in such large quantities. So far as the tinkling bells often included in cat toys are concerned, we've yet to find a cat that likes them. With their sensitive hearing all our cats have been allergic to high-pitched sounds. Tearing aluminium kitchen foil is guaranteed to cause a stampede or at least looks of horror.

As I sit in bed writing this, one of our cats is punting a golf ball around the bedroom floor while the other sleeps on the bed between me and my angel. We have almost never been without cats in our home. They bring it alive.


----------



## PiP

My grandkids. They are adorable and when I've had enough I can give them back.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

When I make people cry with laughter.

Shouting, "I LOVE YOU," at the end of other people's phone conversations.

When a young pup cocks its head with interest and confusion. 

Morning dew on a silvery spiderweb.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Goats. They're so cute. I wish I could own a goat... 

Rabbits too. Or bunnies, whatever you call them. 

Being pet. 

Dancing for fun. 

Swinging my swords around, feeling like a samurai. 

Being awake before anyone else in the house.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Dancing in my pants to "We Love To Boogie" by T. Rex.

Looking 'the man' square in the eye and saying, "NOT TODAY, LIFE."

Spoiling the ending of a movie for someone who spoiled the end of a movie for me. _Bliss_.


----------



## Darkkin

Saying a lot with just a few cryptic words.

Listening to a favourite old song on repeat.

A freshly waxed kitchen floor.

Colour.

The smell of lavender.

The jaunty wave of my Rue Dog's tail.

A few tried and true friends.

Playing on swings after dark and being able to touch the stars with my toes.

Constellations and their stories.

The fact that I do not have a beagle.  My neighbors do, I have seen that battle of wills.  The beagle usually wins.

How happy squeaky toys make my dog.


----------



## Ariel

Poetry workshops
A good enjambment
Shakespeare's sonnets


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ginger cake soaked in low ft evaporated milk with sliced banana.


----------



## Darkkin

Chocolate ice cream and a good cheeseburger, on the rare occasions I do indulge.


----------



## bazz cargo

Walking the dog on a snowy night,
through silent flakes and pools of light.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Most of Simon Cowells comments on American Idol (or X Factor now I guess... I dunno, I YouTube them)


----------



## am_hammy

It sounds so simple, but I love when water tastes cold and fresh. It's dah best.


----------



## Dreamer

...

Simply family gatherings - my family is rather wide spread, there's only a few relatives in North America the rest are either in the UK or Europe, and as many are in the entertainment business or very busy professionals [four pilots - 2 my mother's brothers, 1 her cousin, and 1 her nephew for example] scheduling is a hassle on a "good" day, so family gatherings are really something. 

My uncle, my uncle's band, and the band's music - definitely a "pick up me" in the day. Typically unwind music after work [which given where I live turns an 8 hr. shift into a nearly 12 hr. shift - 1 1/2 hrs driving there and 1 1/2 hrs driving back]. Uncle is actually my father's 1st cousin but the family is very tightly knit on that side [being close in age to his daughter helps - I often visit when possible & in Europe & even met up with the band when they were in North America touring a few years ago]. He's been with the same band for a while now and bandmates are friends / close family friends I'd say. 


Ussi. Ussi [pronounced U-see] is a cat, a 23lb black smoke Maine Coon. His name was supposed to be Mussolini after Benito, however, my then 4-year-old nephew [now 7] could not pronounce the kitten's name properly. Ussi stuck after a bit of coaxing... it was originally Lini. He's a character... my worst critic as when I settle down to write, we either fight over the computer mouse or when he wants to me to pay attention to him _and it must be *now *_he'll lay across the keyboard. I've had pages of ahsdbsdvbdfhjdhj added to my work on many occasions.

Forgot - some good poetry & a glass of wine.


----------



## Ariel

Icy cold water infused with fresh fruit.  There's a restaurant here that serves fancied up burgers that cuts up fresh apples, oranges, limes, and lemons and puts it in the water dispensers with ice.  It's so cold and has this delicate fruity flavor.

Also, prisms.  I love them.  I'd like to have the. Hanging in every window of my house.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I know I've pointed this out elsewhere, but I like how tiny my cats' paws are compared to the rest of 'em.

 They're so dainty.

Yet so full of pain.

Just, uh, to be clear, the "pain" part of that doesn't please me, just the part where cats' paws are so tiny.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

On my rare trips into public areas, I'll sometimes turn to discover someone had been looking at me. 

That nice half-second when I smirk and they look away. Hahahaha.


----------



## Darkkin

Clean laundry.

A freshly cleaned house and the weekend off.

Strawberries and peaches.

My filing cabinet memory.

Wrestling with my Rue Dog.


----------



## Ariel

Being held by my husband.

The memory of my brother's and mother's hugs.

Snuggling my cat against her wishes.


----------



## LeeC

Seeing the wife smile at something I say after she's had a hard day.


----------



## Darkkin

Ninja hugs.

Tickle fights.

Trampolines.

Drama Queen Stomp Dances and my favourite ratty jeans.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Remembering something someone said. 

I remember conversation, very distinctly. 

You said you liked -----

"Oh, you remember?"

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Boofy

The way that Yoyo, my rabbit, behaves more like a puppy than anything. He even has a ball, and growls when he plays with it.

Last week my lecturer wrote a note on his own poem based on a comment I made in class, and declared he would as I made it. It was a real confidence boost ^^; It was a Margaret Atwood poem. At first I couldn't make head or tails of it, but it was lovely after I managed to decipher it properly.

Ezra Pound's poem, In a Station of the Metro. Two lines but such powerful imagery. 

Northanger Abbey, despite my grumbling and complaints before opening the book, hah.

Oh, oh! The fact that the UK version of The Apprentice is back! It's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. It's very different from the US one, in that I don't have to endure Donald Trump. That is a fact that pleases me daily. It's one of those shows I love to watch because the candidates aren't credible at all.

What's my age again? By Blink 182. I'm 23 now, and must have been about 16 when I laughed at the line, "Nobody likes you when you're 23". _23 year olds are so lame _I'd say to myself, though I'd no idea why at the time. I never imagined I'd be so "old" back then ;D

My SECOND Purple patch! :3 (Thanks so much, guys. I've no idea why you thought it a good idea to boost my ego further but somehow you saw your way to it, hehe. Really, I'm very happy with it ^^)


----------



## Olly Buckle

am_hammy said:


> It sounds so simple, but I love when water tastes cold and fresh. It's dah best.



That reminds me of holidaying in Ireland and crossing over the hills at the land end of the Derry peninsular. There was a pull in where we stopped, and a stream was crashing down the mountainside, I took my young daughter up stream from the road a little way and we drank straight from the stream. Water with that much oxygen in it cleans itself very quickly, less than a 100 yrds downstream from a dead sheep it is drinkable again, and tastes wonderful. That must have been fifteen,  nearly twenty, years ago, but I know she remembers it as well.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Washington State, Oregon State, Alaska State, Washington DC, and Colorodo State really please me.


----------



## Darkkin

The gossip of the rain.


----------



## JustRob

The soft voice of a turtle dove chatting as he sidles up to his mate on a branch.


----------



## Ariel

Good coffee while I scan poems for the PiP.
Bowls of fresh fruit.


----------



## Terry D

Halloween.

A crescent moon.

Snowplowing leaves with my feet as I walk through the woods in the fall.


----------



## am_hammy

Olly Buckle said:


> That reminds me of holidaying in Ireland and crossing over the hills at the land end of the Derry peninsular. There was a pull in where we stopped, and a stream was crashing down the mountainside, I took my young daughter up stream from the road a little way and we drank straight from the stream. Water with that much oxygen in it cleans itself very quickly, less than a 100 yrds downstream from a dead sheep it is drinkable again, and tastes wonderful. That must have been fifteen,  nearly twenty, years ago, but I know she remembers it as well.




That's incredible! I would love to do that. I can't drink city or well water, it just messes around with me, but I would love to be able to drink from a stream like that!

There's too many chemicals in stuff these days and it's a shame.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

We spent a couple of weeks in a cabin in the mountains one year.  This was back before I'd learned how to play Magic: The Gathering properly, so I was probably in fifth grade at the time.  There was a spring that you could walk to from the cabin that had fresh, clear, cold water, and pools and falls and all those sorts of things.

I keep meaning to get back out that way, but never manage to.  I wish I'd been old enough to appreciate it at the time.  But, this is a thread about things that please us, so...

The smell of the coffee aisle at the Publix I used to work at was a favorite of mine.  They had a place where you could grind and bag beans, so the aisle always smelled strongly of coffee.  Very aromatic, very pleasant.  None of the accounts I work for CCBCC have anything like that, it's somewhat depressing.


----------



## Darkkin

Picture book, unlimited access...I'm in the children's department today.  :emmersed:


----------



## The Green Shield

Doing some worldbuilding at long last. Feeling pretty good about it. =)


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Finally seeing friends after canceling multiple times


----------



## Ariel

Hot chocolate and a trashy novel.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Hugging people unwilling to be hugged. 

Cleaning out my computer files... 

...then emptying the recycle bin. 

Scary stories. 

Horror games.


----------



## Darkkin

Assonance inspired foxes.


----------



## Gumby

Watching my 83 year old aunt, spontaneously do the 'Baloo' dance from Jungle Book. Seriously, she is a good dancer, too and she had us rolling with laughter.

[video=youtube;aZ6OSf1jKiI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ6OSf1jKiI[/video]


----------



## midnightpoet

Taking an afternoon nap with a warm puppy snuggled at your back.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

One of my cats, CJ, is very affectionate.  If I lay down, he's on my chest like a shot.  He likes to burrow his face into my shoulder.  Rorschach and Monty are affectionate, too, but in a more "I just like being around you" way.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I walked up the garden and next door's black cat was sitting on the step at the top of the path.  The neighbours tell me that he was a rescue cat,  is very stand-offish and won't go inside the house as he spent his kittenhood in a shed. He has got quite used to me now, allows me to walk close and even sniffed a finger once. Our cat died sometime ago, but we still  have a cat flap. On a couple of occasions recently there has been a dent on the bed in the spare room, and once some black fur. Maybe a quiet house, without teenagers and a dog, is a bit different. You may hear me say 'Hello black cat'in a pleased sort of voice


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Moschkow loves to stick her face in people's armpits.  She'll sit there and purr the whole time.  She also likes to lick people's noses and sleep on my arm when I'm at the computer.  Aiko-Chan on the other hand loves to lick people's elbows.  They are both very affectionate cats.  Their ways of showing affection are strange but it's nice to cuddle with them on bad days.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

We had two cats. Named 'em Tango and Cash, haha. Cash died, but Tango is still here. He's an odd shade of green-brown and tan, like a hyena, with both stripes AND spots. He's very sweet to humans but beats up the other cats sometimes. 

A stray we started feeding stuck around. We named him Milo. You could pet him for hours and he never gets tired of it. He purrs and drools all over himself, and tries to climb up your leg with his claws.


----------



## Olly Buckle

It used to please me when I had a dog and other people's dogs were being yelled at and grabbed for. I would say 'here by, sit down', quietly, and he would come to heel and stay sitting there until I told him he didn't need to, we didn't possess a lead. Dogs learn to obey the commands you teach them, I often wonder why people teach their dogs to obey yelling and screaming, thoughtlessness I suppose.


----------



## The Green Shield

My world building sessions.  Finally, after all these years, I'm starting to actually _understand_ my characters, get the feel for who and what they are, what drives them. I can almost hear them in the back of my mind as I write down question after question for brainstorming, reading it over and saying, "Well, _I_ would do this, but I imagine _she_ would do differently. Let's ask her."

I'm learning more about the writing process than I ever had.  Such a wonderful feeling.


----------



## am_hammy

Knowing that I will be seeing some of my closest college friends in five days.


----------



## popsprocket

Not a single blood test to be done this week for me.

It has been precisely 13 weeks since I last had a week with no needles involved.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Feeling weightless after a workout. 

...Then taking a nap. x}


----------



## Darkkin

Being able to pick up a project after several weeks away from it and ending up with surprisingly decent results.

The occasional marathon bout of video games.

Finding the power in a single word, unseen by all others, but I know it's there.


----------



## am_hammy

Getting into bed with clean sheets after taking a shower. Lovely.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Feeling weightless after a workout.
> 
> ...Then taking a nap. x}



oh ya. I miss that feeling because I have been too lazy (but also too busy) to workout in the last two years.

Good one.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Spore. 

I painstakingly evolved a space-faring species of my own creation. Just recently, the Bananaz empire a few parsecs away threatened my people with war if we didn't pay them 500,000 sporebucks.Cocky Bananaz. Thinking I would give them a single dime of my hard earned money. 

Being that they were a race of bananaz, I laughed, IN THEIR FACE, and proceeded to  destroy every one of their off-world colonies.

I reached their homeworld, and systematically carbonized the last remnants of their entire race. 

Upon doing this, the game, of course, gives you a message: 'The Bananaz empire has been destroyed.' 

This pleases me.


----------



## Ariel

Olly Buckle said:


> It used to please me when I had a dog and other people's dogs were being yelled at and grabbed for. I would say 'here by, sit down', quietly, and he would come to heel and stay sitting there until I told him he didn't need to, we didn't possess a lead. Dogs learn to obey the commands you teach them, I often wonder why people teach their dogs to obey yelling and screaming, thoughtlessness I suppose.



I just use a stern voice with mine.  If I have to yell or scream at him it means he's in trouble.  Usually for running off--he knows better and can usually be trusted to stay near without a leash but every now and then he gets a stray hair.

I'm pleased by my new poetry group.  I've been going for about a month now and they're really quite spectacular poets and artists.  I'm having a lot of fun and it helps having someone point out where I need to take a poem to make it better.


----------



## bazz cargo

Being right. That is a rarity.


----------



## Allysan

Breezy autumn days, bonfires, hammocks


----------



## Ariel

Good, effortless hair days.


----------



## bazz cargo

Good news.


----------



## Darkkin

Just a good, solid story.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Not yet being married.


----------



## am_hammy

Fuzzy warm socks. <3


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Cold weather. 

Wearing layers and layers of jackets and scarves. 

When a new pair of pants fits perfectly. It's amazing. 

The way my beagle is solely dependent on me for butt-scratches. 

Trying a new game for the first time... it's like new car smell. You can't emulate those feelz.


----------



## Ariel

Scarves, jackets, and cardigans.  I love layering.  I think I have a distinct style and it involves layering.  It's nothing for me to wear three shirts most days.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Learning about the progress of saving snow leopards from the Snow Leopard Trust.
Quiet, contented kitties

peaceful surroundings
making progress on a story...

quiet contented kitties


----------



## Rabber

Coffee on a cold morning. 

Waking up thinking my alarm is about to go off and realizing it's early and I get 4 more hours of sleep.

A rare slice of prime rib.

People who consistently keep promises they make.


----------



## escorial

melancholia


----------



## Sonata

Being greeted by this...


----------



## PaperbackWriter

Just off the top of my head:

bananas dipped in creamy peanut butter
early morning view from my porch
laughter
good music  (I particularly love the Woodstock recording of Soul Sacrifice) 
sunsets
sunrises
writing
changing seasons
western Washington
sleeping


----------



## Ariel

Poetry

I think I want to teach it now.


----------



## am_hammy

Being totally satisfied by the ending of a good book =)


----------



## escorial

urban animals


----------



## dither

Lol!



Apologies Escorial,
forgive me please,
but i'm thinking muggers, rapists, carers, cowboy builders etc.


But i know what you meant and guys, don't feed them eh?
Let them be.


----------



## Olly Buckle

amsaw's avatar back, I found those Halloween ones quite disturbing; I am a bit of a woose some ways.


----------



## Ariel

It pleases me to have my old avatar back as well.  I found those disturbing myself and kept giving myself a scare looking at them.


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> amsaw's avatar back, I found those Halloween ones quite disturbing; I am a bit of a woose some ways.



What he said, and those pearls...


----------



## Sonata

Olly Buckle said:


> amsaw's avatar back, I found those Halloween ones quite disturbing; I am a bit of a woose some ways.





amsawtell said:


> It pleases me to have my old avatar back as well.  I found those disturbing myself and kept giving myself a scare looking at them.



To be perfectly honest, quite a few of those Halloween avatars scared the sh!t out of me and it was either try to ignore them or not open the post.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I found the oddest artwork of a tree-man that struck a cord in me. New avatar time as well.  This pleases me. 

Also, when you take a nap-and your hair stays perfect. Yesss.


----------



## Ariel

Good coffee pleases me.


----------



## ismith

The smell of bull elk piss in the dark timber on a cool early September morning.


----------



## kilroy214

Our Kansas City Royals winning the 2015 World Series pleases me.


----------



## Ariel

kilroy214 said:


> Our Kansas City Royals winning the 2015 World Series pleases me.



This.  This pleases me very much.  Salvy Perez winning MVP is up there too.


----------



## Hairball

I go to bed and wake up to a happy home. At least three of eight cats are wadded up on me, and my precious dog is always snuggled up to me.

I may be pinned down but I look at them and think, "I'm so happy I've provided them with a nice home and the best vet care."

Then I look at the litterboxes and as I'm scooping and cleaning, I think, "Thank God no one has reported me on that TV show, Animal Hoarders."

I'm thrilled at our pets, and so is hubby. It's so good to have a pile of pets on me!


----------



## PhunkyMunky

It's early summer and the forest is alive with the songs of birds and squirrels. The smell of pines and dust fill the nose along with the musty smell of rain soon to come. Butterflies float on the breeze and I'm moving ever so slowly toward a deer, making sure to keep a tree between myself and her. I'm not hunting to kill, it is a game. How close can I get? At some point I stop and wait as I watch my son and daughter sneak to within ten or fifteen feet of her before she notices. With a snort, she bolts and my children squeal with excitement... 

Yeah. It's like that. That pleases me. Watching my daughter dance on stage in front of hundreds like it ain't no thang. Seeing my son score a goal in soccer, and my wife looking perfect even though her hair is tangled up after just getting out of bed. I've a lot of things that stress me out and these provide exquisitely stark contrast for days the stress is the worst. 

I say I've two best friends, my wife and my dog. My wife chose her but she chose me. She's a retarded pitbull who you can't trust around other animals, but she loves every human she meets. I'm certain that she senses my bad days because she snuggles right next to me and refuses to leave me be. And rather than lay somewhere near me, she will nose my hand until I pet her. I've timed it before, she'll keep at it for up to half an hour before giving up. My wife calls her my "Therapy dog" but I've never bothered to get her registered as such. I don't see the need. I don't need her in the gas station, the grocery store, or anywhere else. 

So this is my family. That is what pleases me. In spite of arguments and general chaos, love tends to carry through. And that's all I need.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Being given a gong and called a 'treasure'  just for doing something I enjoy   , and being reminded of Pandora


----------



## handsomegenius

Boobs


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Classy.

Being able to wear my old fatigue jackets again.  Wonderful feeling.


----------



## Guy Faukes

A dram of scotch after a long, hard day toiling at many different things. The only way I can enjoy it.


----------



## popsprocket

Guy Faukes said:


> A dram of scotch after a long, hard day toiling at many different things. The only way I can enjoy it.



I totally read this as "a long, hard day trolling many different people"

Sorry


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

A good RPG. 

The silence at this time... with no sound but my fan, as white noise. Vrrrrrrr.... I feel safe here. And that's a strange exception.


----------



## Guy Faukes

popsprocket said:


> I totally read this as "a long, hard day trolling many different people"
> 
> Sorry



What sort of person do you think I am?


----------



## The Green Shield

Coffee!!! My museum volunteer job!!! Valhalla for me!!!!


----------



## Ariel

Watching the Royals World Series Parade on live stream.


----------



## Olly Buckle

amsawtell said:


> Watching the Royals World Series Parade on live stream.



The Royals don't parade, they simply stand on the balcony and wave.


----------



## Olly Buckle

amsawtell said:


> Watching the Royals World Series Parade on live stream.



The Royals don't parade, they simply stand on the balcony and wave.


----------



## Ariel

The Kansas City Royals do.


----------



## Shi

The sound of rain on my window.


----------



## Shi

The thought of monks in long-forgotten scriptoriums, making ink and copying books and leaving good-natured graffiti in the margins.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton

Disapproving parents in music videos. Music videos were once a thing.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Videos were once a thing.


----------



## The Green Shield

After three long, goddamned hours at the eye doctors just to get the pupils dilated AND prescriptions, I'm just glad that I can (a) see again and (b) all that's over with.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I have been for a one thirty appointment at Moorfields and got out at seven o'clock, mind you that was exceptional. There is also the consolation that I am probably seeing the best specialists in the world.


----------



## The Green Shield

I'm much more calmer now than I was yesterday and this morning. The grouchy old man in me who hates the world and everyone in it is _finally_ crawling back into that cubby hole where he belongs. I've got to remember to roll a boulder up at the entrance.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

This was a wonderful moment, need more like this:

The other day I had just woken and rolled over with a stretch. My cat Sunshine jumped onto the bed and gave me nose to nose greeting then rubbed against my face before she curled up to rest beside me. It's moments like this that remind me why she's so lovable.


----------



## aj47

pushing notes around on a staff until they sound good.  

hot tea, light and sweet

iced tea, unsweet, lemon optional

my new cat, Noodle.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Winning a ranked match in Hearthstone pleases me (this is for nerds only - _real nerds _- not people who think they are nerds)


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Mesafalcon said:


> Winning a ranked match in Hearthstone pleases me (this is for nerds only - _real nerds _- not people who think they are nerds)



Nah. Nerdy would be Magic: The Gathering. ;D 

Winning a ranked League of Legends match, however, pleases me greatly.


----------



## am_hammy

Rainy days where I don't have to go to work. Basically today ^_^


----------



## ShadowEyes

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Nah. Nerdy would be Magic: The Gathering. ;D



Ah, college. When money was cheap and cards were cheaper. Sliver deck too OP.


----------



## Shi

Getting my password bothers sorted out.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

When someone else says: 'You're awesome.' It makes one fuzzy on the inside. 

A keyboard with keys that click perfectly.

The sound of scissors.

Any animal yawning. Even the ugly animals. 

A morning when I wake up at my own pace.


----------



## 20oz

Video games.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Completing a writing project


----------



## The Green Shield

Drinking and watching an action flick.


----------



## synpre

Smiling at a stranger in the street and they give you a genuine, warm smile back.
People that say "Thank you" when you hold a door open for them.
The bus when it is raining (so most days).
Hot buttered toast and a cup of tea.


----------



## am_hammy

When I very rarely end up painting my nails and they turn out really pretty and I feel dainty ^_^


----------



## Ariel

Shaving my legs.  I don't do it often because I don't have the eyesight (not being able to see your legs + razors = bleeding, lots and lots of bleeding) for it and that Nair stuff is expensive.  So when I do get to do so it feels nice and makes me feel pretty.


----------



## Darkkin

Honeycrisp apples...


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Listening to good music and watching a cerebral comedy


----------



## Red Sonja

They're begging me to let them out again. *listens intently, smiling*


----------



## 20oz

I said, "Screw work!" Why? I'm playing Star Wars Battlefront and having a blast with it! Friggin' fun as hell.


----------



## PiP

Sitting in the late afternoon sun sipping a G&T while reading WF on my iPad. That or writing poetry.


----------



## Stormcat

At school we are allowed to listen to music while we work. Nobody can tell me not to listen to my Scandinavian folk metal! I love the power!


----------



## Aquarius

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens . . .


----------



## Jeko

1) Anime
2) When literary analysis goes so well
3) Proper hymns


----------



## Hairball

WF, dogs, cats...and a well-tuned guitar and piano!


----------



## dale

Aquarius said:


> Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens . . .


raindrops on kittens and whiskers on roses would make a better story, though.


----------



## bazz cargo

A Sunday morning lie in.


----------



## aj47

pho broth.  I don't feel like solid food yet.


----------



## Aquarius

dale said:


> raindrops on kittens and whiskers on roses would make a better story, though.



Yes, I think they would. How about having a go?


----------



## Aquarius

A beautiful sunset.


----------



## dither

Now that's something that i haven't felt in a long time.


----------



## Goob

When something looks easy on a youtube tutorial, and it actually is.


----------



## LeeC

What it all comes down to is "If you can't see the bright side of life, polish the dull side." [anon]


----------



## Darkkin

Disney movie marathons...Yes, I am one of _those_ people...


----------



## Aquarius

A rainbow. There's only one thing I like better than a rainbow and that is two rainbows or even three, one inside the other. To me, that is a rare treat and a special blessing from the Universe.


----------



## am_hammy

I know spotify has been around for awhile now, but I think it's awesome.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Visual novels. It forges somewhat of a stronger connection to a given character than simply reading about them. Seeing not only how they're written , but the accepted depiction of them by an actual artist. /siiiiiiiigh


----------



## Aquarius

A gaggle of geese flying in formation. I watched one of them after another the other day. Someone once told me that this is a sign that colder weather will follow within ten days or so. It took longer this time, but it did come.


----------



## Aquarius

The first snowdrops in winter and the first daffodils in spring. What joy!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Drinking an alcoholic beverage that I've never had and finding it satisfyingly pleasing.

Any time I smoke weed and ACTUALLY get high.

Boobies.


----------



## Aquarius

Being able to see, to hear and smell, to walk - although with difficulties at times.


----------



## Ariel

Waking up next to my husband--all snug and warm.


----------



## Stormcat

A whole almond hershy's bar. All for me!


----------



## violinguy

Learning new things - especially when I already thought I was an expert.

This Christmas season, I am performing a work that's over 100 years old, but I never knew it existed.  I've been a professional violinist for 30-ish years and never played it or even knew about it.  Very cool.


----------



## aj47

Sleep.  The kind that you wake up rested and ready for the new day.


----------



## Ariel

Topsy the triceratops.

This might need an explanation.  We (my family and I) went to the local amusement park in October and while there I encountered a stuffed triceratops that I loved.  Instead of buying the overpriced version and (probably) losing it somewhere in the park my ever-thoughtful husband looked up the website and ordered the exact one for me--at nearly half the price.

The stuffed animal arrived in the mail about a week later and was immediately named Topsy.  In the weeks since he has developed a "personality."  For instance: Topsy loves Christmas lights and likes to "play" with Kilroy by ramming him.  Topsy hates being on his back, because he's too heavy and hates being cold (he has "reptilian" patterned hide).  I'm in the middle of making up a backstory for Topsy because I'm pretty sure he'll develop into a children's book.


----------



## kilroy214

She thinks it's funny when he gores me.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Sleeping for 12+ hours.


----------



## Ariel

Seeing Miss' face light up when she gets a present.


----------



## dither

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Sleeping for 12+ hours.



I wish.


----------



## dither

astroannie said:


> Sleep.  The kind that you wake up rested and ready for the new day.



Those sleeps seem so long ago now. What wouldn't for just one good long sleep.


----------



## laijunchen

Old books and rainy days. 
A favorite passage in a black mood- any mood.
Homemade foods and desserts. 
Holidays not focused on consumerism (if there is such a thing). 
Sky-high heels. 
 Vintage dresses and antique pearls.
Dry vodka martinis. 
Good coffee- any coffee!
Finally getting the words just right. 
"These are a few of my favorite things."
~The Sound of Music


----------



## Allysan

Family vacation, despite the awkward moments and little bits of resentment. 
Visiting new places


----------



## Stormcat

The song "Counting Stars" By One Republic. I've been listing to various covers of it for the past half-hour.


----------



## Courtjester

What a splendid thread. The antidote to griping. Let me give myself just five minutes to list a few things I like which come to mind immediately.

Trees
More trees
Very small bottles
Very large bottles
Ditto with respect to barrels
Winding up and snapping shut my late dad's watch - it's been in the family for 92 years
Winding up my wristwatch, bought to mark demobilisation from the RAF in 1956
Learning something new, especially about science or mathematics
Picking up a pair of valued shoes after a good repair job 
Filling a trusty old briar pipe and drawing on it for ten minutes, twice a day - yes, sinful 
Cooking a hearty vegetable stew and veggie sausages to go with it
Taking a long walk with no particular aim in mind.
Enjoying basic facilities such as water and electricity, instead of taking them for granted
Getting rid of things, rather than acquiring them
Reading good prose, old or new
Living in a temperate climate
Eating a piece of dark chocolate - 85% cocoa solids

Oops, time's up. I could go on but did say five minutes.


----------



## Aquarius

Take it from me, it's all of those things that make him so lovable. :love_heart:


----------



## kilroy214

That every day is one day closer to fishing season. I can't wait!


----------



## Ariel

My poetry workshop group.  I love those people.


----------



## UtopiasCult

Neighbor's grandson, 17, rather useless - and a hardcore drunk already - leaving for the month to visit his mother in another part of the country. Good riddance. It's a shame, given how much the neighbors bitch about him, that the chances they'll change the locks to their house are pretty slim.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Things that make me laugh like my cats, even when they fight - they make me laugh. Last night, Mao and Nieca started with paws in the air. There was some serious paw swatting- but no contact. Then, Nieca went up on her haunches to strike some more instead- she slipped off the edge of the bed. 

Then it was Athena's turn for antics. She came onto the bed crying like she wanted attention. I'd reach out to her and she'll skirt back, meowing like "don't touch me." Then she'd come close again as id asking for attention only to skirt back again. Her coos and cries were hilarious.

Sunshine just lounged on the bed watching all of this. When the three were done, I turned my attention to her- with a scratch behind the ears and a rub under the chin. She is the only one that doesn't mind being touched. Pick her up though and she cackles. When she gets into a deep sleep, she snores.

A snoring cat- now that's funny.


----------



## am_hammy

Avocado and toast.

I love avocado and toast.


----------



## Jack of all trades

Blue skies

Chirping birds in healthy trees

Beautiful sunsets

Mystical moon rises

Being looked in the eye and treated with the respect every human deserves


----------



## Stormcat

Listening to various covers of the "Game of thrones" theme whilst reading Military tropes. Makes me feel all patriotic.


----------



## bdcharles

Oh, let's see. Good writing. Good music. Good wine. The fact that I only just found this section of the forum, and this thread in it. Losing myself in my WIP and getting excited when it comes time to write again. Singing. Watching videos of my kids when they were really young. The rather cliched but never unwelcome smile from a stranger. Semicolons. Haribo. Lots and lots of Haribo.


----------



## Patrick

Jesus. A cup of tea. Playing overly-complicated board games with friends and drinking lots of wine. Nerf gun wars with other big kids. Art. Pretty girlies.


----------



## am_hammy

Gentle rain at night. Tis the perfect white noise to fall asleep to.


----------



## Schrody

Cat purring. Perfectly rhythmical, easy to fall asleep while listening.


----------



## Stormcat

The fact that once the program is complete, I'll never see any of these idiots ever again!!!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

My electric  heating blanket with the fan on. Call me weird but it puts me right to sleep.


----------



## Olly Buckle

An electric blanket with a fan on it? Sure you are not kipping in the oven mate?


----------



## Deleted member 56686

LOL No I mean I have the fan on me while the electric blanket is on. I get hot too easily so I'm better if I have colder air on me so I can warm up. I know, it sounds weird. :lol:


----------



## Joe_Bassett

mrmustard615 said:


> LOL No I mean I have the fan on me while the electric blanket is on. I get hot too easily so I'm better if I have colder air on me so I can warm up. I know, it sounds weird. :lol:


Makes sense to me,  then again , I'm really particular about temperature.

I love it when my internet goes a whole day without dying.  (Of course, this never happens often)


----------



## LeeC

mrmustard615 said:


> LOL No I mean I have the fan on me while the electric blanket is on. I get hot too easily so I'm better if I have colder air on me so I can warm up. I know, it sounds weird. :lol:


I was thinking maybe you'd eaten too many beans


----------



## PrinzeCharming

When work cuts hours just to throw them spontaneously back within the same week. Surprise! 

More money yet living on the edge! +12 last week, and more coming this week


----------



## Mesafalcon

A necktie that is not too tight. Because I hate those things.


----------



## Ultraroel

Coming home after a long day working, to be greeted by my Black and White, 40 KG ball of happiness never fails to cheer me up


----------



## Ariel

Fat kitties!


----------



## Ultraroel

Unsure whether you referred to my post 
Mine is a 40KG of doglike happiness though..

Edit: just received feedback from a beta reader! The first time, I'm almost scared to open the file


----------



## Stormcat

amsawtell said:


> Fat kitties!



I only have fat kitty... singular. I want to get as many fat kitties as possible though! And they need not be fat, just kitties!


----------



## 20oz

I'm writing. The rusty gears are moving! I would be commenting on WF, but I don't really want to lose too much focus. Whether or not I'll post it here or let it sit in my computer is still up in the air.


----------



## Reichelina

Long handwritten letters. 




"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## Mesafalcon

Winning games by luck.


----------



## Stormcat

Being the only one in school today so I can get some work done!


----------



## LeeC

A book by a skilled wordsmith that transports me.


----------



## DarkSunshine

So many times have I seen people bully the mentally ill. It just sickens me. They are treated as outcasts of this world and it makes me sick to the stomach to see them shunned.

When I witness people helping out the mentally ill and helping them throughout life, it brings tears and a smile to my eyes.
There is faith in humanity after all.


----------



## lvcabbie

The muzzle of my little Chihuahua peeking out from under my bathrobe draped over the arm of the sofa where she likes to sleep.


----------



## UtopiasCult

No... more... snow.


----------



## The Green Shield

When one of your characters start speaking and you can't help but smile. Everything that's gonna come out of his mouth will leave you chuckling.


----------



## Reichelina

I was bullied when I was a kid, so when my friends defended me, I felt like crying. 
Tears of joy.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

A visit to the Dr and the scale shows I've lost weight.


----------



## Reichelina

MzSnowleopard said:


> A visit to the Dr and the scale shows I've lost weight.



Or better yet, pigged out the day before, weighs in today and loses a pound!


----------



## Stormcat

Today was a good day. I got the internship, so I bought some wine to celebrate.

Now I have a pleasant buzz going.


----------



## Ultraroel

That moment you light a joint after a hard days work


----------



## Darkkin

The gentle warmth of this afternoon's sunlight.


----------



## Glhadiator

Sitting under a tree on a warm summer day, reading a book.

The last step before making the peak on a mountain climb.

When my granddaughter hugs me and says, "I love you Grandpa!"

Moments that restore my faith in humanity.

The excitement and adrenaline rush when I feel that first tug on my fishing line.

Knowing that I am standing on a part of the Earth that few humans have ever stood before.

Every morning when I first open my eyes.

Feeling the warm breath from my lover against my chest.

Gazing at the reflection of the man I see in my children's eyes.


----------



## Reichelina

I sleep only four hours a day. So not having to set my alarm for the next day is one of the best things.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Old messages from friends. Written, text messages, instant messages, chat logs... 

 Even though I remember almost every conversation I have... It's very nice to read them again.


----------



## escorial

my cheap aftershave...


----------



## MzSnowleopard

my favorite team winning the championship game.

Nicely done Denver!


----------



## Olly Buckle

MzSnowleopard said:


> my favorite team winning the championship game.
> 
> Nicely done Denver!



That I genuinely don't know which sport that would be. Not being funny, but some things I don't need to know, like you wouldn't need to know how Arsenal and Spurs are doing in the league, the battle of north London.


----------



## Darkkin

The call of the cardinals in my neighborhood and the smell of the damp earth.  It might snow again, but the back of winter has broken on the river.

Dropping of a load of unused items at the Salvation Army.  Yeah, just that much less stuff to trip over.


----------



## H.Brown

Rainbows and lazy days chillin in bed, the small things in life.


----------



## Ultraroel

The sunlight that starts announcing spring<3


----------



## The Green Shield

Morning time with coffee, listening to the birds chip outside and my cat snuggling into my lap.


----------



## Sonata

The puppy trying to climb up my leg and wagging her tail in a fast circle, wanting her morning cuddle when I open her night crate, and then her funny half-Doxie rush into the salon.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

When my cat falls asleep on my chest with her head by my chin


----------



## H.Brown

Rainbows, chocolate, my boyfriend's laugh when tickled, and being aunt to two troublesome but cute lil munchkins


----------



## am_hammy

My mother bought me a glass bottle in the shape of the Eiffel Tower and I bought little LED lights and stuck them in there. It's a lovely glow. I like looking at it before I go to bed. That pleases me greatly.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

All these posts about pets... what about human beings!?

Snuggling with a human! Even better if it's someone you actually tolerate. x} 

Having a quiet moment with a friend, signifying your mutual, pleasant understanding that nothing more needs to be said, and being comfortable in each other's presence. Can also involve cuddling. 

Holding hands is also amazing. 

Laughter. Even if you choke and snort.


----------



## aj47

iterators -- Because they are amazing once you figure them out.

Breakfast -- Really, I usually skip it so when I don't, it's amazing.


----------



## Reichelina

Fireworks. Awwwww.


----------



## Olly Buckle

A gardener friend gave me a camellia two years ago that she had rescued from someone who had neglected it. It was about eighteen inches tall with two shoots, one was dead, the other had one leaf left on it and was in a pot of dry earth. I re-potted it in decent compost and looked after it, last year it recovered some and even put on a bit of new growth, this year it has five flowers on it. I am pretty sure it is 'Jury Yellow', that is the only one I can find that is white with the yellow centre, and very beautiful.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=j...X&ved=0ahUKEwiX_NaB5rDLAhXDWhQKHQg7DlMQsAQIKA

I am not sure what I will do with it though, as they say it grows to between 2.5 and 4 meters tall and across, that is big.


----------



## Sonata

Olly Buckle said:


> I am not sure what I will do with it though, as they say it grows to between 2.5 and 4 meters tall and across, that is big.



Can you not trim it so it does not grow so big?


----------



## am_hammy

When my sleeping pattern getting back on track.


----------



## Donald

The way the tent's ceiling gets illuminated by the sun at early dawn.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Bottom lip tugging. _JFS_.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

an achievement or accomplishment when others told me to give up.

This is my kind of defiance!


----------



## Blue

Horses, and when they know when to cheer me up.

Getting a personal best in rowing.

Those days where I don't feel so anxious and can socialize.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sonata said:


> Can you not trim it so it does not grow so big?



Yes, they can be container grown and re-potted with the roots trimmed back every two years or so.


----------



## Reichelina

Not having to wake up early the next day. 
Long walks.


----------



## 20oz

Reducing my sugar intake has had a domino effect. Now I'm starting to exercise.


----------



## Abishai100

*Smooth Segue*


1. Pumpkin pie with coffee

2. The image of Don Quixote (Cervantes) charging like a fantastically-daydreaming self-proclaimed knight towards a harmless windmill




:spidey:


----------



## H.Brown

A hot bath and Greenday playing...absolute bliss


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

H.Brown said:


> A hot bath and Greenday playing...absolute bliss



Same thing, but instead of music playing, a laptop. :3


----------



## KellInkston

Finding out you don't have to be somewhere in the morning and getting to sleep in for three extra hours.


----------



## H.Brown

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Same thing, but instead of music playing, a laptop. :3



I use my tablet and have watched tv episodes or movies have even used it for an hour of reading, but always find I relax more and get great enjoyment with greenday playing.


----------



## Reichelina

A nice cup of black coffee at a coffee shop in a perfect spot where you can happily observe people coming in and out.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

finding a book that I want to read again... a month later.


----------



## lvcabbie

One of my favorite memories is sitting in a coffee shop overlooking the Nekar River in Germany savoring an excellent cup of coffee and some of the awesome pastries. Several barges were passing by and I wondered where they were coming from and going to.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

lvcabbie said:


> One of my favorite memories is sitting in a coffee shop overlooking the Nekar River in Germany savoring an excellent cup of coffee and some of the awesome pastries. Several barges were passing by and I wondered where they were coming from and going to.



Where on the Neckar River?   I used to be in Heidelberg which was on the river.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Having an easy day at work.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Being able to draw something after feeling inspiration for a very long time.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Taking afternoon naps with my dogs curled up next to me.


----------



## LeeC

TheWonderingNovice said:


> Taking afternoon naps with my dogs curled up next to me.


That I can relate to


----------



## Reichelina

When my dog greets me with childlike enthusiasm every single day I come home from work.


----------



## am_hammy

These little sprout/leaf bookmarker things I got today. Super cute


----------



## Darkkin

Pussywillows.


----------



## Sonata

The puppy actually asking to go out for a pee yesterday evening!


----------



## am_hammy

The fact that I can see the sunset after work because it's setting later these days. Love that spring is here.


----------



## 20oz

This picture pleases me. Like last night, if you catch my drift. :sneakiness:\\/


----------



## LeX_Domina

listening to creepy music.

currently listening to psyclon nine


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Grains of sand running through my fingers.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Posting relevant memes


----------



## SilverMoon

- My two cats: Sage's nose kissing. Marmie's neck arching for a pet

- The sound of a small child's belly laughter.

- Singing along with Joni Mitchell (not in concert)

- Old B&W movies

- Cracking myself up, LOL

- That Writing BINGO moment

- Creating funny collages

- Watching the sunrise from my patio, listening to the rooster's crow

- Memory of the day when a deer followed me up a hill in Marine County, CA. and laid next to me for hours while I was reading.

- Grateful to Olly for starting this thread

- And of course, the silver moon.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

The face people make when they say 

"One smart fellow, he felt smart."

"Two smart fellows, they both felt smart."

"Three smart fellows, they all felt smart."

Instantly cheers me up. A guest at my sister's job told her this and then she passed it on to me. 

(Don't judge me for liking something so 'immature')


----------



## Olly Buckle

/\ /\ Try saying 'shut up the shutters and sit in the shop' a couple of times /\ /\ 


Trees, I know I have probably said trees, but they are changing. Winter is that wonderful tracery of black branches and twigs against the sky, but now leaf is starting to break out, catkins are hanging, there is soft Pussy Willow and lush Magnolia blossom. They are huge, and alive, and wonderful.


----------



## blazeofglory

_Everything I see in Nature pleases me and particularly mountains, hills, rivers, rocks, lakes, wild animals. Nature and country life is my chosen things and farming is my chosen occupation and talking to country boys and girls and giggling with them all the times. I hate cities, big mansions, moderns civilizations and its religious gatherings   _


----------



## PrinzeCharming

The smell of fire 
a woman's fragrance 
soft hands 
cuddling


----------



## LeX_Domina

cats and metal and chocolate.Ate some chips ahoy with my demonic(he looks evil and weird,I will be posting pictures this week) looking cat while listening to black veil brides,ozzy and disturbed


----------



## Olly Buckle

blazeofglory said:


> _Everything I see in Nature pleases me and particularly mountains, hills, rivers, rocks, lakes, wild animals.  _


That makes me think of:-
Break, break, break 
On thy cold grey stones, Oh sea.
Or from Paradise Lost;
Rocks, Caves, Lakes, Fens, Bogs, Dens, and shades of Death


----------



## Yumea

Cuddling without the other person complaining about my cold arms, legs and feet!


----------



## Reichelina

Solitude.


----------



## Greyson

Reichelina said:


> Solitude.



Same. So long as it doesn't end up being isolation. That's always the worst when you get fooled into thinking you're just in solitude but actually you've ended up completely isolated...if you know what I mean. 

But for me, along with solitude would be spring and flowering trees. I love the time that trees start to change into these bright and light colors, just before the they mature into the deep green of summer.


----------



## aj47

Open source software that has a Windows version that you don't have to be the admin to install.  

This means I can haul it on a flash drive to school and use it.  Which is important as it's my IDE (Integrated Development Environment--I write my code in it and it casts the spells that turn my code into a program).


----------



## 20oz

Looking through this Twitter. Wow. https://twitter.com/lifewithoutart


----------



## Darkkin

Sundress weather...To feel that light trace of warmth against my skin.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When someone else speaks up in my favor because my own voice is ignored.


----------



## aurora borealis

Being able to spend hours writing on a day off.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

An imagination worth a few written sentences.


----------



## 20oz

I took a massive dump. The good kind where you get teary. eaceful:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Blowing through entire areas on Dark souls having only died once. YEAH!


----------



## dither

MzSnowleopard said:


> When someone else speaks up in my favor because my own voice is ignored.



Actually, i would say the opposite applies for me.

When i see someone else taking shit and i am able put the offender in his place totally and absolutely, ohhh man, i can't tell you, because i've forgotten how that feels.
There...always...for the little guy.


----------



## Tealynn

When a past student comes back to see me and tells me of their successes, and thanks me for staying on them the entire time they were in my class.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Leaning on someone much shorter than me. Aaah~


----------



## Grizzly

Farmer's Markets: locally grown organic produce with homies that hook it up every time


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Taking off my freaking socks! Aaaahg! 

I hate summer!


----------



## blipsycat1

Death. My death will be the only thing that takes away my pain.


----------



## Olly Buckle

blipsycat1 said:


> Death. My death will be the only thing that takes away my pain.



Opiates work pretty well, but the pain is often preferable


----------



## Sleepwriter

Drama free weekends,  cooler full of beer. Finding money in the parking lot.


----------



## midnightpoet

Pleasures...

The soft grip of a baby's hand around your finger
The warm feel of a puppy in your arms
The laughter of children on a playground
The smell of new-mown hay after a spring rain
The glisten of moonlight on new-fallen snow
The murmur of friends in a crowded room
The lowing of cattle in green meadows 
The firm handshake of a good friend
The smell of gingerbread in the oven
The sparkle of a single star in the night sky
The soft touch of your woman's hand on your shoulder
The yip-yip of a coyote in the distance
The hoot of an owl on a dark night...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

My hair looks GREAT today.


----------



## Ariel

Early-morning thunderstorms.


----------



## aurora borealis

How it smells after it rains.


----------



## aj47

Dark chocolate & sharp white cheddar.  

Together and separately.  (Really, together is AMAZING.  A cube of sharp white cheddar in dark chocolate fondue fountain ... )


----------



## escorial

putting new clothes on....


----------



## Sleepwriter

getting to pick the movie my wife and i are going to watch.


----------



## aj47

Polenta


----------



## escorial

finding money


----------



## The Green Shield

When my story gives me a solid opening that actually captures what I wanted to establish _and_ can move the plot forward.


----------



## LeeC

All the fond memories I have, like this image years back when we reaffirmed our vows


----------



## Aquilo

Movie nights with the kids.


----------



## Yumea

Singing your favourite songs with your friends.


----------



## Ariel

The kitty head-bump that means "pet me."


----------



## Sleepwriter

waking up in time to turn the alarm off before it starts to wail.


----------



## Kevin

Noises in my neighborhood: peacocks and coyotes, frogs and owls.


----------



## kilroy214

Taking off your underwear, grabbing them by your toes, launching them in the air and catching them on the first try.


----------



## Kevin

Side-flip, sort of hackey-sack move, right? Me too.


----------



## The Green Shield

I think over the last few months, I've found myself maturing a little on an emotional level. Things that used to get me steaming pissed off for days on end doesn't really have that bad of an effect on me anymore. Sure it still stings, but I'm not in a tizzy about it. My theory is that I've begun to realize that *I* get to decide my emotional state, not outside forces. Only *I* get to say whether or not I should be offended. And that power has got to be one of the greatest, most liberating power of all.


So remember that, ladies and gentlemen. *You alone may decide on your emotional state, no one else gets to control it or have any say on it whatsoever. And no, you're never too old to learn something new.*


----------



## Sleepwriter

When my wife sneaks an extra cookie in my lunch bucket.


----------



## 20oz

Supernatural. Enough sed.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Green Shield said:


> I think over the last few months, I've found myself maturing a little on an emotional level. Things that used to get me steaming pissed off for days on end doesn't really have that bad of an effect on me anymore. Sure it still stings, but I'm not in a tizzy about it. My theory is that I've begun to realize that *I* get to decide my emotional state, not outside forces. Only *I* get to say whether or not I should be offended. And that power has got to be one of the greatest, most liberating power of all.
> 
> 
> So remember that, ladies and gentlemen. *You alone may decide on your emotional state, no one else gets to control it or have any say on it whatsoever. And no, you're never too old to learn something new.*



So, so true. It all happens inside, but how many times have I heard "You make me ...".


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

The Green Shield said:


> So remember that, ladies and gentlemen. *You alone may decide on your emotional state, no one else gets to control it or have any say on it whatsoever. And no, you're never too old to learn something new.*



Sadly, some people also choose not to believe it. 

On a similar note, It pleases me to see people make this realization. 

Also, striped stockings.


----------



## Ultraroel

I consider it's the same with people who take offense.
They choose to take what someone says to heart. I have no patience for offended people.

What pleases me.

I am starting to read books for 1st and 2nd graders in Bulgarian.
Cyrillic is such a beautiful alphabet


----------



## Darkkin

Books.  Always.  Books.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I have said trees before, but the first flush of foliage is so beautiful this time of year. I was thinking; with their roots in the soil and the rest of them in the air they inhabit two different environments at once.


----------



## 20oz

I finally ordered a few comics. So, I'll be getting Fight Club 2 issues and Creepy Comics Volume 1.

I hope they're not shit.


----------



## aj47

applewood-smoked pork ribs -- my gift from my husband for being the mother of his children.  a half-slab for me.  flavorful, moist, tender, and no need for sauce (though I make a kick-ass barbecue sauce from our local hometown rootbeer that other members of my family availed themselves of).  he spent much of today tending the smoker and they really are the best ribs I've ever had.


----------



## Ultraroel

When after I initiate a conversation, other people don't switch to English, but continue in Bulgarian.. 
I learn so much faster like that :"P


----------



## Reichelina

Reading stuff like this...


----------



## PockyPokolro

Aaah, I love the sound of the rain - I think it's simply the most lovely, calming thing out there.  Also, I've grown quite fond of the sound of trains passing by (as I live not too far from the railway) - though, when I first moved to live there in the UK, I was extremely annoyed by it.  ^u^''


----------



## Ariel

Electricity and plumbing.  We take it for granted but I lived for a time without running water and power outages in my neighborhood are frequent (old lines and lots of trees).  Carting water and heating it is quite a hassle.


----------



## CleverFox

Waking up snuggled in between my 4 year old and my 6 year old.
Every aspect of being a mom, even the parts that make me want to cry or pull out my hair.
Reading a new manuscript that shows potential.
Hearing my kids be polite, respectful, and kind.
Watching our ferret, Archie, purposely get lost in a plastic bag.
Putting everyone to bed and getting lost in my writing until 4 AM.


----------



## escorial

happiness of others


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Waking up to sunshine and birds chirping on my day off. Work hasn't called (yet).


----------



## Ariel

Parfaits.  They are delicious.


----------



## Phil Istine

Being able to have a lazy day without phoning a boss.  Self-employment isn't perfect, but I find it a lot better than being an employee.


----------



## PockyPokolro

That moment when you pet a cat, and it pushes up its head into your hand *^*


----------



## am_hammy

Little lantern lights I got for my birthday. They are soothing.


----------



## 20oz

Let's see how clever this fox can be. Keep it coming at the LM, people. :cheers:


----------



## Sleepwriter

not being lost.


----------



## Reichelina

The english accent. 

They can say "Please empty the bin" or "You have dirt on your face" and it will sound romantic. Lol.

British romantic films. Can't wait for "Me Before You".
Yeah, I'm cheesy like that. --sigh--


----------



## Ariel

Bright, summery colors--hot pink, electric blue, sunny yellow, and orange are some of my favorites.


----------



## aurora borealis

When all your hard work pays off.


----------



## Tealynn

Having not only a 13 hour layover in London on my up-coming trip, but a 22 hour layover in NYC! Bonus!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Being recognized through an unbiased audience.


----------



## PockyPokolro

Actually finding where I need to go without making huge, unnecessary circles. My sense of direction is basically non-existent, most of the time.


----------



## Olly Buckle

PockyPokolro said:


> Actually finding where I need to go without making huge, unnecessary circles. My sense of direction is basically non-existent, most of the time.



This may help a little; things look different from different directions, when you go somewhere look back every time you do a turning or changer direction, then at least you know that route in both directions.


----------



## Ariel

My husband. Being able to (finally) call him my husband.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Passing my cloud silver certification.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The long drive back home.


----------



## aj47

Philly cheesesteak.


----------



## 20oz

Nostalgia.

I was randomly clicking on stuff (and usually pray it's not a virus) and I found this: http://members.diaryland.com/edit/view.phtml?user=sexychelle

I don't know the person but it screams 90s and early 2000s. Lol. If you're old like me, you'll know why.


----------



## Yumea

When the water temperature in the shower is JUST right.


----------



## Randy_Mordoc

Things that please me:

-Getting a personal record with my weightlifting.

-Pretty women.

-Good food.


----------



## 20oz

It's the eyes that do it for me. :love-struck:


----------



## Ultraroel

Applied for a new job that might actually look good on my resume! Whoop


----------



## 20oz

I'll be playing Uncharted 4 during the weekend. Woot, woot. I'm going to change my avatar to Nathan Drake now.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

MONEY.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

giving my cat a belly rub


----------



## Sleepwriter

Waking up to find I'm still breathing.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Drinking a tall draught of dark lager while smoking a cigarette. It's like therapy.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Making the drive home and getting in the house before the rain hits.


----------



## HalfRail

Going to the mall with enough money for two or three new sets of outfits.


----------



## aj47

Linux Mint


----------



## Scrivener123

Chunky peanut butter. Hot chocolate (with a sprinkle of nutmeg and cinnamon. no marshmallows, please.). Warm rainy days. Carmina Burana. Mr. Pastorius. A Love Supreme. Touching ground in a country I've never visited before. My little niece's smile (even with 2 missing teeth). A good movie. A great movie. A Leontyne Price aria. Putting clothes on right after they come out of the dryer. A great night's sleep. A Bahn Mi sandwich from Saigon Shack. A great slice of pizza. massage. A hot shower. Beautiful artwork. Remembering my mother they way she was. Taking care of her the way she currently is. Her smile when she's having a good day. A great cup of coffee. A baguette with butter and a great cup of coffee. The end of a great day. Quiet.

I guess a lot of things please me.


----------



## bazz cargo

An unexpected tenner in a coat pocket. 

Cocoa and cookies by the fire.


----------



## aj47

​kill -9 <pid>


----------



## Gyarachu

People standing up for others even with the potential for ostracism.

Discovering a humble, charitable figure in the annals of a history dominated by warfare.

Listening to a performance of a song so many times you've become intimately familiar with tone and voicing of every single note.

Meeting a like-minded individual in an unlikely place.

People who are genuinely loving and kind to everyone they meet.


----------



## escorial

Gyarachu said:


> People standing up for others even with the potential for ostracism.
> 
> Discovering a humble, charitable figure in the annals of a history dominated by warfare.
> 
> Listening to a performance of a song so many times you've become intimately familiar with tone and voicing of every single note.
> 
> Meeting a like-minded individual in an unlikely place.
> 
> People who are genuinely loving and kind to everyone they meet.



i would have to agree...sounds like utopia to me..how nice the world would be..cool


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Friendship.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Finishing the yard work in time to enjoy the shade of one of the trees, while drinking a cold beer.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Reading The Count of Monte Cristo.

Damn I'm enjoying it. :eagerness:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

_[Attention lip readers - she's speaking French. You'll have a hard time.]_


----------



## The Green Shield

I did nothing but write all day long.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

The Green Shield said:


> I did nothing but write all day long.



I love those days. : D


----------



## Reichelina

Awwwww..


----------



## bucklethree

Newly changed sheets
Freshly laundered clothes
The smell of books
The pure scent of a baby
The explosion of flavors when you eat
The magnificent sunset
The satisfied feeling you get after working hard

There are so many things that can bring us joy in life. We just have to take the time to look, listen, smell and feel.


----------



## Ultraroel

My old Internship company keeps growing and is showing the world you don't need to exploit others to make profits.
Soon will apply for a job there again 

www.tonyschocolonely.com


----------



## Winston

My daughter just came home from college for Summer Break.  She and my son were playing and laughing.  
Seeing your kids happy can't be beat.


----------



## 20oz

Overwatch. Fun, fun.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

An uninterrupted full night of good sleep


----------



## bdcharles

People knock Coldplay alot, but this ... 

[video=youtube;u_j3FiUrW3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_j3FiUrW3Q[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

That I have more musical talent in my penis than all of Coldplay combined.


----------



## bdcharles

RhythmOvPain said:


> That I have more musical talent in my penis than all of Coldplay combined.



And I'm sure people knock your musical penis too. Wait ... that sounded less weird in my head ... forget it ...


----------



## 20oz

PlayStation Network Sales. They please me. Getting a game you've always wanted and at a cheap price. I'm a cheap guy. I prefer cheap.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Getting off work early today and having a three day weekend. 

Nice.


----------



## Reichelina

Love. 

Too.


----------



## Sleepwriter

My fur babies having a green patch of grass to lay on while basking in the summer sun.


----------



## 20oz

A lot of white washing. But I got to get them a bit of credit for this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_tcCpKtoU0

EDIT: Doesn't really please me. Close enough.


----------



## Blade

When I go grocery shopping and checking a dozen eggs I actually spot a broken one. In all the many times I have checked I almost never hit a defective egg and often feel that checking is just a big waste of time. If I do find one it means my vigilance has paid off. :eagerness:

Nowadays if I bought them unchecked and brought them home to find one broken I would have something to post in the 'Things that annoy you' thread. :thumbr:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

There are these scented trashbags, "Hawaiian Aloha," that just... rock my world.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Blade said:


> When I go grocery shopping and checking a dozen eggs I actually spot a broken one. In all the many times I have checked I almost never hit a defective egg and often feel that checking is just a big waste of time. If I do find one it means my vigilance has paid off. :eagerness:
> 
> Nowadays if I bought them unchecked and brought them home to find one broken I would have something to post in the 'Things that annoy you' thread. :thumbr:



I've always checked for broken eggs.  Found one a couple years ago.  Does it make me a pessimist that I expect to find broken eggs?


----------



## Patrick

An independent Britain.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I am not sure that will be a very lasting pleasure Patrick, but I am glad it is over and I don't have to suffer being bombarded with lies and half truths; until they recover their breath and start the next campaign.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

When someone picks a fight with me in YouTube comments.

I'm just too damn good.


----------



## bdcharles

Foals, helping wipe away the stench of Farage.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The woodpeckers. Our bird table is always good entertainment, with everything from jackdaws to long tailed tits visiting regularly, but recently we have been seeing a pair of woodpeckers visiting the nuts, and now they are turning up with 'Junior'. He (red cap) sits on the upright pole I made from a section of old hop pole (Heavy duty sweet chestnut coppice) investigating the cracks, and his parents bring him food.


----------



## 20oz

Another game bites the dust.


----------



## Olly Buckle

bdcharles said:


> Foals, helping wipe away the stench of Farage.



Would that be 'farage', as in the recently coined by Mark Steel sense of the water found at the bottom of the dustbin when emptied? Hoping for a place in the OED next year, use whenever possible.


----------



## bdcharles

Olly Buckle said:


> Would that be 'farage', as in the recently coined by Mark Steel sense of the water found at the bottom of the dustbin when emptied? Hoping for a place in the OED next year, use whenever possible.



Oh, god, seconded.


----------



## Ultraroel

People that get angry off of other people on the internet.
You can choose what to take serious and what not. 
It's also why I think a ban on "trolls"  is hilarious..


----------



## Bard_Daniel

The moment when I come in from work and look at my books and know I'm going to have a few good solid hours of reading and writing.

It's like tasting a fine champagne. Ahhh.


----------



## Makili

Wandering around the mountains on my own, then sitting on some peak with a beautiful view. 
Driving on local roads through rural areas
Finding the perfect personalised gift for someone I care
Spontaneous adventures


----------



## am_hammy

Just chillin and not feeling anxious in the chill space which is difficult for me.


----------



## Sleepwriter

The guys coming out to upgrade my internet service and it only taking 45 minutes.  Renews my belief that there are still capable folks out there.


----------



## Gyarachu

Finding a book that so perfectly suits my interests and sensibilities.


----------



## Rmand

Hang out with friends and that they laugh on my dumb jokes.

Take a long cold shower after training a lot.

Listen to music when no one bothers me. (until my sis asks me help on her homework :uncomfortableness

Read a book when the AC is on.

Having a good time singing disney songs when I drop my sister at her school X\'D. (mostly metal Disney covers from Jonathan Young)

Be silly and happy


----------



## HalfRail

Drawing with pastels. It went from therapeutic to a hobby.

Stand up comedians who aren't afraid to tell jokes.

When I laugh so hard it actually starts to cause pain.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Stand up comedians who aren't afraid to tell jokes.



It is hard to imagine one that is. Have you left out something between 'tell' and 'jokes'; like 'Religious', 'Political', 'Non-PC', or 'Racist' ?


----------



## HalfRail

Olly Buckle said:


> Have you left out something between 'tell' and 'jokes'; like 'Religious', 'Political', 'Non-PC', or 'Racist' ?



I guess it was implied, but yes, all of the above.


----------



## Reichelina

A good old joke that makes you laugh whenever you hear it. Whenever. 
All the time!!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

My concealed carry permit expired a few days ago, and I just found out that I can submit a renewal application online instead of filling out a bunch of paper forms and relying on snail mail.  Happy Dubs is happy.


----------



## Ultraroel

AtleanWordsmith said:


> My concealed carry permit expired a few days ago, and I just found out that I can submit a renewal application online instead of filling out a bunch of paper forms and relying on snail mail.  Happy Dubs is happy.



Why do you carry anyway?
Is your region that unsafe?


----------



## Sleepwriter

AtleanWordsmith said:


> My concealed carry permit expired a few days ago, and I just found out that I can submit a renewal application online instead of filling out a bunch of paper forms and relying on snail mail.  Happy Dubs is happy.




Oh, thanks for the reminder, mine is about to expire.  Our new ones have fancy holograms, my old one looks like a bad arts & crafts project.


----------



## Ariel

Ultraroel said:


> Why do you carry anyway?
> Is your region that unsafe?


It's actually becoming more common for personal safety in the US to carry.  We are not okay.  We're scared of our own government, our fellow citizens, and foreigners. It's a dangerous and sad situation.


----------



## Marstouria

Watching my dog running through long grass
Tickling my baby daughter and hearing her giggle
When the words fall into place
Reading a beautiful turn of phrase
Golden sunlight
Thousands of tiny baby frogs just hatched onto the pathway (experienced yesterday)
Soaring Red Kites
Tim Minchin's music
This thread


----------



## Marstouria

amsawtell said:


> It's actually becoming more common for personal safety in the US to carry.  We are not okay.  We're scared of our own government, our fellow citizens, and foreigners. It's a dangerous and sad situation.



I always find it curious when Americans equate carrying guns with personal safety. Us in the rest of the world tend to think that adding a gun to the situation makes things less safe - whoever's hand it's in.


----------



## 20oz

Mr. Right. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Ultraroel said:


> Why do you carry anyway?
> Is your region that unsafe?




It's part of the gun culture of the United States basically. I think we have the only constitution in the world that has a right to bear arms clause. It's also why we have heated debates over guns.


As for me, I'm simply glad my internet is back up


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

It pleases me when people stay on topic in forums. ;D


----------



## Gyarachu

Robert Jordan was such a good friggin writer. People complain about the turtle's pace of WoT, but I love the pacing so much. It's like he wrote it just for me.

And I find that very pleasing.

Also pleasing to me is C.S. Lewis' prose. That man had the most delightful prose I've ever read.


----------



## Blue

Dogs. I do love dogs very much.


----------



## Ariel

Rain pattering through trees.  Cuddling with my handsome husband.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Being treated to a meal of burritos and beer after a successful shopping trip.


----------



## Ariel

My new hair color. Also, it's still raining.


----------



## escorial

amsawtell said:


> My new hair color. Also, it's still raining.




i wonder what colour..?


----------



## dither

A shave would be nice, and maybe take a shower. Peee'ew!


----------



## dither

amsawtell said:


> My new hair color. Also, it's still raining.



You like the rain?
Maybe you should spend your summers over here with us. We've just had the wettest June ever.


----------



## am_hammy

All of the Korean snacks I still have from my Korea boxes my friend got me =)


----------



## 20oz

Finished reading the LM entries. It was a nice break from the long list of numbers. Back to the grindstone.


----------



## Ultraroel

Won my 3rd tablet at work as top performer. Starting to feel awkward as I always seem to win these things..


----------



## Sleepwriter

Having your AC unit provide a much needed cool summer breeze. Now in the spirit of Spinal Tap. I'm gonna crank it DOWN to 11.


----------



## Blade

Sleepwriter said:


> I've always checked for broken eggs.  Found one a couple years ago.  Does it make me a pessimist that I expect to find broken eggs?



I don't think so but a little unrealistic on the topic perhaps. I found one a couple of weeks ago and couldn't even remember the last time it happened. Diligence and results seem to have little to do with each other here. :-k


----------



## 20oz

20oz said:


> Mr. Right. If you know what I mean.



Sometimes Mr. Left. However, very rarely, Mr. Pillow.


----------



## Schrody

20oz said:


> Sometimes Mr. Left. However, very rarely, Mr. Pillow.



Too much info, 567 g.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Schrody said:


> Too much info, 567 g.



622.07, he's precious.


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> 622.07, he's precious.






1) In NH:: 622.07 Payment for Cost of Care: HCBC-IHS Medical Assistance (MAM)


2) In Wisconsin: 622.07 Own risk and solvency assessment requirement


3) In Florida: 622.07 power and authority to transact business


4) In DC: 622.07. Group insurance; amounts statute 


. . .


?) In exchange rates: 622.07 EUR = 691.6547503 USD


----------



## Olly Buckle

20 oz , troy ounces, used for precious metals. 31.1035grs


----------



## RhythmOvPain

LeeC said:


> View attachment 14866
> 
> 1) In NH:: 622.07 Payment for Cost of Care: HCBC-IHS Medical Assistance (MAM)
> 
> 
> 2) In Wisconsin: 622.07 Own risk and solvency assessment requirement
> 
> 
> 3) In Florida: 622.07 power and authority to transact business
> 
> 
> 4) In DC: 622.07. Group insurance; amounts statute
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> ?) In exchange rates: 622.07 EUR = 691.6547503 USD



11) ...?

12) PROFIT.





On that note, the fact that I have such a deep well from which to pull obscure internet references with which to confuse people while simultaneously amusing myself.


----------



## Schrody

You're confusing me, guys :-s


----------



## Sonata

Schrody said:


> Too much info, 567 g.



Or to be more accurate, 566.99 g. :wink:


----------



## Schrody

Sonata said:


> Or to be more accurate, 566.99 g. :wink:



If we want to be technical, it's more 57 than 56


----------



## LeeC

Schrody said:


> You're confusing me, guys :-s


You're confused? I haven't the foggiest what you'll are going on about, but maybe that's the point.


----------



## 20oz

http://2p.com/42482646_1/Overwatch-...-Eastern-Hero-Is-Truly-a-Sexy-Girl-by-Wei.htm


----------



## The Green Shield

20oz said:


> http://2p.com/42482646_1/Overwatch-...-Eastern-Hero-Is-Truly-a-Sexy-Girl-by-Wei.htm


Am I the only one disturbed by how much blood that guy's shooting out of his nose???



LeeC said:


> You're confused? I haven't the foggiest what you'll are going on about, but maybe that's the point.


Mind if I join the club?


----------



## nathan sturley

Knowing alice and fleur are okay these days. I need nothing more bless them.
How many people have tons of relationships and stuff but these are the only two who I care about.
I am very very paticular about who I like and i want to be friends forever now.
Alice is my bird but aren't I allowed just one special friend???? Anyway I am so glad they are okay.
That is all I need after years of misery and not knowing.
[video=youtube;uzP9JUZNftg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzP9JUZNftg[/video]


----------



## aj47

Strawberries Romanoff

homemade Nutella protein bars

drinking water so cold a thin film of ice is on the top (I refill plastic bottles (made for the purpose) and keep them in my mini fridge set to Very Cold)


----------



## Ultraroel

astroannie said:


> drinking water so cold a thin film of ice is on the top (I refill plastic bottles (made for the purpose) and keep them in my mini fridge set to Very Cold)



I have this with the Streaming water from the tap in the Netherlands.. I used to drink only water and milk.
I think this is what caused my kidney stones to develop though


----------



## LeeC

Some of our technology is actually practical. No I'm not going to get into things like solar panels. 

When I get out occasionally I take the wife's Prius as I can't get up into my pickup any more. That even though it annoys me in making me wait to be told it can't find a bluetooth connection. I learned something new about it today.

When I park someplace like the medical center or the grocery store I use the thingy-bob to lock the doors, which I'm sure is old hat to you. One time I didn't lockup, some sleazebag stole my handicap placard. Anyway, a few times I've come back to the car and tried the door before using the thingy-bob to unlock, and found the door unlocked. Wondering if I was really getting senile, I asked the wife what was going on. She told me that when one returns to the car with the thingy-bob on their person, that the driver's door unlocks automatically. She knew because it's especially practical for a woman that wants to get into their car quickly. I was amazed. Maybe something you all knew, but hey, I don't even own a mobile phone — too damn costly and too damn complicated.


----------



## Olly Buckle

That  strikes me as dodgy, Lee. What if you park up, visit one place, and on your way to the next walk back past the car?  I wouldn't want it opening without some positive input from me, but I am a bit twentieth century, I have only recently got a car you don't have to put the key in and turn it.


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> That  strikes me as dodgy, Lee. What if you park up, visit one place, and on your way to the next walk back past the car?  I wouldn't want it opening without some positive input from me, but I am a bit twentieth century, I have only recently got a car you don't have to put the key in and turn it.


You've got a point, but it's a plus to the wife, and I don't do any circling around to test it. Hard enough to get from the car to one store/whatever and back. Most stores don't have any place to sit, wanting to keep the customer flow moving. You should have seen me learning to start it. With this hybrid car Park doesn't keep the car from rolling, so while holding the break down, you release the emergence brake, and push the start button on the dash with just enough pressure. Push it too hard and the ready light doesn't come on, like Acc on a keyed ignition. I'm used to the starter button that used to be on the floor. It's like when they moved all the wiper/washer functions to one lever on the steering column. I'm always having to try different things till I get what I want. Maybe all this cleverness is a plot to get the older generation to move on


----------



## Ultraroel

Gonna be on holiday the coming week! Flying from Bulgaria to Hawai.. got about 20 hours to write and read


----------



## The Green Shield

I love my job, I love you all and this forum, I love where my life is right now. I couldn't ask for any better.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Green Shield said:


> I love my job, I love you all and this forum, I love where my life is right now. I couldn't ask for any better.



I am glad you are in such a good place. It would be good if such feelings lasted forever, something always upsets them, but hang on to the memory, that is a way of perpetuating it, and gives you the hope things will go in that direction again when they have strayed. Good things to you, I am pleased you are pleased


----------



## Qetris

Kitties.  Playing the piano.  Hearing "Greensheet brings you buyers" while grocery shopping.  Giving warm hugs.  Looking at birds walk.  Unexpected birthday presents.  Driving to new places.  Looking at airplanes fly.


----------



## 20oz

LMAO! I just remembered the time my buddy caught a dead fish. LOL!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Walking. I love walking. It relaxes me and, to boot, it's healthy. 

I hope to never have to own a car.


----------



## aj47

chocolate

more chocolate


----------



## aurora borealis

Not having any deadlines looming over me.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Qetris said:


> Looking at airplanes fly.



I'm with you on that. . .along with watching trains go by. Also, hearing a concert in my neighborhood and following the sound until I find it, or almost catching a cicada, or butter on toast, or bubbles.


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> I am glad you are in such a good place. It would be good if such feelings lasted forever, something always upsets them, but hang on to the memory, that is a way of perpetuating it, and gives you the hope things will go in that direction again when they have strayed. Good things to you, I am pleased you are pleased




At least TGS is   experiencing good times , his awareness and appreciation of how  his life is right now must be a wonderful feeling, and long may that continue, enjoy TGS, enjoy.


----------



## LeeC

All those that believed in my book and encouraged me to improve it.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Good things _eventually_ do come to those who wait.


----------



## LeeC

RhythmOvPain said:


> Good things _eventually_ do come to those who wait.


Or maybe you miss them in being distracted while you wait ;-)


----------



## aj47

Dual boot

slow cookers


----------



## Sonata

When a total stranger sees me in the local minimarket attacking a bolt which I know has lost its nut, and was trying to get the bolt back a bit inside the footplate of my chair with an allen key, not only stopping to help me but taking the bolt and all the gubbins out [the footplate and gubbins ending up in a bag which I put in my chair bag] but driving into town to get a new bolt and nut, coming back and fitting them, plus the footplate and all the gubbins back.

A total stranger who has only lived here for two weeks.  He told me his name but I am not sure exactly where he lives and forgot to ask for his telephone number or give him mine.  I just said to tell his wife she would always be welcome to come in for coffee.


----------



## 20oz

Winning a game of King of Tokyo. Heh heh heh.


----------



## Galivanting

when i dread doing something for days then when i finally go do it and everything goes well... its a wave of euphoria i tells ya


----------



## 20oz

Good-bye people. If you need me, I'll be in the other WF. In the meantime, enjoy my theme song: 

[video=youtube;xXyT1vy3BII]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXyT1vy3BII[/video]


----------



## Olly Buckle

I see the limerick thread has just passed 6,000 posts.When i started it someone made a comment to the effect 'Another of Olly's mad ideas that will never go anywhere'. Well, I suppose he would have been right about most of them, I have started a thread or two that went nowhere


----------



## aj47

bacon

more bacon


----------



## escorial

astroannie said:


> bacon
> 
> more bacon






the full english...one of the wonders we gifted to the world...


----------



## LeeC

A stack of blueberry pancakes with two over easy eggs on top and sausage all around, all swimming in thick maple syrup.
Oh, and a large mug of Kona coffee, black please.

You've got me crying, because the wife won't let me have my favorite breakfast anymore :-( Time to go.


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> A stack of blueberry pancakes with two over easy eggs on top and sausage all around, all swimming in thick maple syrup.
> Oh, and a large mug of Kona coffee, black please.
> 
> You've got me crying, because the wife won't let me have my favorite breakfast anymore :-( Time to go.



that's what we english call a pudding....


----------



## LeeC

Maybe mentioned this before, but one time on a business trip to Montreal I tried to order a breakfast like this in the hotel I was staying at. They came close, but the pancakes were a half dozen dollar sized bits. Told the waitress I appreciated her effort, but was a growin' boy and needed real pancakes. She apologized in French and came back with real pancakes. Nice lady, putting it together as it wasn't a menu item.


A puddin' eh


----------



## escorial

posher the restaurant the smaller the portions....must have been in yout spiv days before the wildlife came a calling....


----------



## The Green Shield

Through some stroke of coincidence, I just found out that someone I hadn't talked to for years...an old friend of mine has joined the _Zelda Universe_ forums. I PM'd him to be sure it was him. If it is...damn. Guess life gives you all sorts of surprises.


----------



## escorial

The Green Shield said:


> Through some stroke of coincidence, I just found out that someone I hadn't talked to for years...an old friend of mine has joined the _Zelda Universe_ forums. I PM'd him to be sure it was him. If it is...damn. Guess life gives you all sorts of surprises.



yeah some good some bad dude........enjoy kidda


----------



## Sleepwriter

Knowing that someone has your back.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Plaiting up my onions ready to hang up in storage.


----------



## The Green Shield

50% done with the first chapter of the Fantasy-World War version of my MC (Mishu Jerni)'s story. I have to say, I'm enjoying this _much_ more than the other version and I like where this is going.


----------



## H.Brown

https://teechip.com/stores/brd

This site has made me smile today I would love one of these hoodies


----------



## thomaschristeena

I love writing about parenting also. Recently, while surfing on net I read few articles on www.babynology.com and that pleased me a lot.


----------



## Olly Buckle

My mirror spider. It has a web between the car and the wing mirror, and when I start moving it retreats behind the glass in the mirror. A very travelled spider.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Olly Buckle said:


> My mirror spider. It has a web between the car and the wing mirror, and when I start moving it retreats behind the glass in the mirror. A very travelled spider.



Train him to attack anyone not you, attempting to open the door.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When wishes come true....

I've been wanting and wishing that Josh Duhamel would return to the Transformers movies. He is BACK!! Lt. Colonel Lennox.


----------



## Olly Buckle

When someone breaks the law by going over a double line and breaking the speed limit to get past me because I am keeping to it; and then I pull upnext to  him at the traffic light 500 yards down the road.


----------



## DATo

Olly Buckle said:


> When someone breaks the law by going over a double line and breaking the speed limit to get past me because I am keeping to it; and then I pull upnext to  him at the traffic light 500 yards down the road.



As an added touch I like to smile, nod, and wave when I pull up beside them.


----------



## Olly Buckle

DATo said:


> As an added touch I like to smile, nod, and wave when I pull up beside them.


Always a smile, my favourite is when I roll down the window, they think I am going to comment on their driving, and I say, "Your off side brake light isn't working -- that's okay, you don't know unless someone says." Lights change, gesture for them to pull in front. Strangely they they always seem to do it relatively sedately.


----------



## Ultraroel

http://gph.is/2bF6rmG

This pleases me a lot..


----------



## aj47

ice.  From my refrigerator.


----------



## Olly Buckle

astroannie said:


> ice.  From my refrigerator.


Yes, there are some good machines, many I could live without.

Great to have;
washing machine, refigerator, mixer, vacuum cleaner, electric kettle

Could do without;
Tumble dryer, microwave, T V , hair dryer, dish washer


----------



## aj47

When our old fridge bit the big one, we looked at various options and it was US$50 more for ice and water in the door.  Our house has the hookup to allow for that, so we opted for it.  Coming in from the hot outside it is a pleasure to be able to fill a glass with ice and water without having to open the freezer and remove ice cubes from the bin, etc.

I suppose I'm more happy about it as I was the voice speaking in opposition to that additional expense.  I guess I've been persuaded.


----------



## Reichelina

Sleeping more than 4 hours a day.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Mikuni Shimokawa's voice.


----------



## LeeC

From Lacey London on Twitter:


My face when someone says, "It's just a book ..."
and I think, "and you're just an idiot ..."


----------



## dither

Y'know what?
I wish i could think of something.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> Y'know what?
> I wish i could think of something.


Custard creams?


----------



## Kevin

Baklava?


----------



## aj47

steroids -- hear me out ... I had a sore throat with swollen tissues and they gave me little steroid pills and that brought the swelling down to where it no longer hurts to do regular throatly things like talking, swallowing. etc. though swallowing the pills was a challenge at first.


----------



## midnightpoet

My wife took steroids when she was first diagnosed with Chrone's disease (1979).  Prednizone, I think.  She eventually gained over 300 lbs before she could quit taking it.  The good news is she is now down to 175.  She told me all she needs is a whiff of steroids and her body goes bonkers.  Losing that weight sure pleased her - and me.


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> Custard creams?



Egg custard tarts, but even those are just a small part of another dreary day's shopping at Asda's.


----------



## aj47

I only was issued six pills so I don't anticipate gaining a bunch of weight.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hooray for steroids, pre1970's, before steroids, people with Wegener's like I have had an average life expectancy of 3-4 months. I have taken an awful lot of prednisolone, intravenous drips at times.

@ Dither ; Try treating yourself to a Waitrose or M&S one.


----------



## PiP

Laying on my lilo in the pool while drinking G & T and writing poetry.


----------



## Olly Buckle

PiP said:


> Laying on my lilo in the pool while drinking G & T and writing poetry.



You get a waterproof pen and a plastic glass for Christmas


----------



## Ariel

My new job. Listening to my dog snore. The fact that we are coming up on our first wedding anniversary.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Knowing tomorrow is just a sunrise away.


----------



## SilverMoon

I am grateful for the woods surrounding my home. Everyday I feel embraced by my favorite gift of nature.


----------



## midnightpoet

Olly Buckle said:


> When someone breaks the law by going over a double line and breaking the speed limit to get past me because I am keeping to it; and then I pull upnext to  him at the traffic light 500 yards down the road.



Olly - it happened to me today.  I drove into a flash flood (didn't know it was there) so I drove extra slow as the water came up to my hubcaps.  This jerk in a pickup flew past me, splashing water all over.  A few minutes later, I caught up with him at a stoplight.:devilish:


----------



## aj47

guacamole


----------



## RhythmOvPain

That shiver you get that lets you know that you're getting drunk.


----------



## Winston

Opening another batch of home-brew, knowing that each one is just a bit different from the last.
Russian Roulette beer.


----------



## aj47

the geek squad rescuing my friend so I can be merely an observer.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Being outside after dark. I quite often pop down the garden for something and it is always different, tonight it was damp, it drizzled much of the first part of the day and the cloud never cleared. On the other hand it is very warm, almost sub-tropical, and completely still, not a breath of wind. Getting outside is good for the soul, having nothing between you and the sky. It seems obvious during the day, whether it is blue sky or thunderstorm, at night it is more subtle, but maybe also more intense, more condensed. I am sure that it is partly down to memories of adventures in teenage years, but there also seems a species memory; man has advantages at night if he uses his intelligence; and not all nights are pitch black by any means. Clouds are often translucent.


----------



## am_hammy

Mountains.

I will never forget how quiet it sounded when I was up on Pike's Peak just this past Friday. It was absolutely incredible and I'm holding onto that lovely peace for as long as I can.


----------



## PiP

I also love the mountains, Hammy. If I was younger I'd love to Ski. Our daughter lives close to the mountains in France and I treasure the days we spend on the slopes.


----------



## Sonata

The greeting I get from the puppy when I let her out of her crate in the morning.


----------



## am_hammy

PiP said:


> I also love the mountains, Hammy. If I was younger I'd love to Ski. Our daughter lives close to the mountains in France and I treasure the days we spend on the slopes.




Skiing or snowboarding would be awesome to try. The crazy part of me kind of wants to skydive as well. Simply thinking about it pleases me. Actually skydiving? Not so sure haha


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Having an short workweek this time. That means I get to read and write more! Yeah!


----------



## LeeC

am_hammy said:


> Skiing or snowboarding would be awesome to try. The crazy part of me kind of wants to skydive as well. Simply thinking about it pleases me. Actually skydiving? Not so sure haha


Join a skydiving club  To my mind it's the most exhilarating thing you can do.


----------



## Ultraroel

After not having done anything on a skateboard..
Simply rolling down the street is SO good.. <3


----------



## am_hammy

The fact that Autumn is approaching. I'm so ready for multiple layers, cozy sweaters, delicious candles and hot drinks.


----------



## Winston

The fact that my son "bites off more than he can chew".
He leads, not because he craves power or control, but because he wants to make things better.  
He likes people, and those he does not like, he does not hate.
He is taller than me, but still has no problem acting like a seven year old.
He makes too much noise, but he still knows how to be still and listen.

It pleases me that he has grown greater than me.  And I claim no credit in that.  But I do take comfort that I will leave the world better than I found it.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Staying up really late. At least for me. : D


----------



## am_hammy

danielstj said:


> Staying up really late. At least for me. : D




You go ahead with yo baaaaad self!


----------



## LeeC




----------



## RhythmOvPain

A happy ending to a shitty day.


----------



## Mesafalcon

The thought of AGI becoming greater than humans oddly pleases me... more people really have to wake up about this. Chances are it will change life as we know it. 

Read some Nick Bostrom to learn about reality and our very likely future everyone.


----------



## Gyarachu

That band, or musician, whose every song seems to be written for you.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Weed.


----------



## Terry D

Flowers


----------



## Sleepwriter

Having to drive through 8 intersections and made the green on them all.... well the last one was slightly yellow but im counting it.


----------



## Ty_lol

A good breakfast.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Seeing a post I thought gone forever magically reappear.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Needing to use my cordless drill and finding the battery has just enough charge to complete the task.


----------



## playerslayer666

Video games. Wonderful distraction. Sometimes I need a distraction.


----------



## Winston

Making my daughter smile while talking on Skype.  I forgot what we were even talking about.  Your kids being happy, even for a moment, is priceless.


----------



## DuKane

Annoying the grim reaper by waking up.


----------



## Reichelina

When ShadowEyes eats a lot. 
--evil laugh--


----------



## Darkkin

When chaos forms a plan all its own...


----------



## Winston

(Braggin' on my kids again.  Sorry / Not sorry)

WA State standardized testing... my son scored well above average.  School average, District, State.  He's just friggin' smart. 
 But he's not a typical intellectual.  He's got common sense, other kids like & respect him, and adults think he's "mature" for his age.  
He got us lost on the way to his JROTC volunteer event this morning.  Kept his bearing even as his old man circled the zone and found the target. That's an officer in training.


----------



## Olly Buckle

A last, lovely, sunny day yesterday and working with the kitchen window open I could hear bees going from flower to flower on the salvia outside, a short buzz, a short silence, then another buzz as they moved on. The window will be shut and the bees holedupfor the winter soon.


----------



## Blue

Curling up on the couch, with a pair of woolen socks and a mug of hot chocolate, a fire still on from the night before, and rain pouring down outside. I do love winter sometimes.


----------



## SilverMoon

My new bit. Creating "Old Hollywood Glam" magnets with my own quotes. (Fingers crossed - hoping to sell)


 Bette Davis


----------



## Olly Buckle

An excellent idea, these ladies presented as their age demanded they should, but they were no fools.


----------



## SilverMoon

Thanks, Olly. Isn't it the truth. Where have all the days of class gone. The good old dames. Now, we have "celebrities" and paparazzi running over each other to take snaps of drunken young girls stumbling into limos.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Having an awesome neighbor that has spent his entire day helping me repair the fence between our properties.


----------



## Winston

My son just donned his JROTC uniform, and presented himself to me for review.  
He looked so sharp, but I had to note a minor discrepancy or two.  He nodded, with the resolve and confidence that he would fix those minor flaws.

I could only think of myself at his age.  A beat-up leather jacket, safety pins across the ripped leather, a pack of Camel Filters and a cheap Bic lighter.
Among the numerous buttons on my jacket was one that read "Let's Get Drunk and Screw".  The invitation did actually work.  
As a parent, I'm glad his buttons are highly polished brass.  I think they say "Left flank, March!"


----------



## LeeC

It's not necessarily clothes that make a man ;-)


----------



## Olly Buckle

Winston said:


> My son just donned his JROTC uniform, and presented himself to me for review.
> He looked so sharp, but I had to note a minor discrepancy or two.  He nodded, with the resolve and confidence that he would fix those minor flaws.
> 
> I could only think of myself at his age.  A beat-up leather jacket, safety pins across the ripped leather, a pack of Camel Filters and a cheap Bic lighter.
> Among the numerous buttons on my jacket was one that read "Let's Get Drunk and Screw".  The invitation did actually work.
> As a parent, I'm glad his buttons are highly polished brass.  I think they say "Left flank, March!"



It is great he is responsible and wants to serve, I hope his leaders are as responsible and put him  to serve in a decent cause.


----------



## bobo

Sunshine :sunny:


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I got to read for around eight hours today. What a rush! = D


----------



## escorial

hugged a big old tree last week...


----------



## Winston

Fell asleep with our big, fat tom cat nestled next to me.  Woke up this morning and he'd migrated down to my knees, joined by our younger lady kitty at my feet.  
I moved slowly out of bed because our young girl likes to attack "that thing" under the blanket.

Later. I'm carrying my fermented beer downstairs for bottling (5 gallon glass jug), and fat boy flops right in front of me.  I lower the beer to the ground and pet him.  Priorities.


----------



## Ariel

We went to the fall gem and mineral show today with Miss. We've gone in previous years and actually left early last year because Miss was misbehaving.  I'm very pleased she acted well today and only had one incident where I yelled at her at the very end. (She has to touch the pretties and who can really blame her?)


----------



## Winston

The resiliency of most people.  We don't give in to despair, or fear, or hate.  We help each other and move on.


----------



## Ariel

Winston said:


> The resiliency of most people.  We don't give in to despair, or fear, or hate.  We help each other and move on.


^ This pleases me too!  Very true.

The crisp autumn air pleases me.


----------



## LeeC

Speaking of the above, what lit up my candle is when all the military veterans went to the Dakotas. These are honored men and women that knew what they were fighting for to protect all our lives. They formed a human shield between the Native Americans and the oil company paid police, holding signs that said "Shoot us first." Makes me proud to have served with such upstanding men and women.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

A day well nothing but good things happen.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Winter,  yeah sounds crazy right?  Well I have awful Fall allergies, so Winter means they are over.  I can think more clearly now.


On a sad note, this thread almost made it to page 2.


----------



## Ariel

The joy on Miss' face last Friday when we surprised her with a (tiny) Christmas tree with working lights and told her that she could decorate it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Sleepwriter said:


> Winter,  yeah sounds crazy right?  Well I have awful Fall allergies, so Winter means they are over.  I can think more clearly now.
> 
> 
> On a sad note, this thread almost made it to page 2.




What are you talking about? This thread is on page seventy-two. :-k


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Shortbread cookies.

Yum.


----------



## bobo

Breathing


----------



## Kevin

Went into a boo-teek... Expected bad vibes at my appearance ( lowly worker sheek ) as well as high prices. Didn't get either. Found something for her and a place she might want to browse after the holidays.


----------



## Ultraroel

Just handed in my resignation letter! Wooooh


----------



## herown

Hot coffee on a cool morning. 

The feeling of leaving work right before a long vacation. 

Cool sheet as it falls in my skin. 

The smell and sounds of the woods. 

Being invited to a home cooked meal and not being required to cook or clean. 

Hiking in the snow. The quietness, the stillness, the cleanness,  the purity and the burning of my lungs. 

Perfectly buttered toast. 

Waking up dog tired and realizing I have more time to sleep. 














Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemajic

Going home....


----------



## Ariel

Cheese and roast beef for breakfast. Realizing that, as an adult, I can eat what I want when I want it is so freeing. I hate "breakfast" food because it is so sweet.  I'd rather have savory first thing.


----------



## Kevin

amsawtell said:


> Cheese and roast beef for breakfast. Realizing that, as an adult, I can eat what I want when I want it is so freeing. I hate "breakfast" food because it is so sweet.  I'd rather have savory first thing.


Way to think out of the box... French Toast and Waffles taste good, but geezuz, they are cake for breakfast, cake with syrup poured on top. What are we, a bunch of 6-year-olds? Now pancakes on the other hand...


----------



## Ariel

Yeah well, I want chocolate cake for dinner.


----------



## Kevin

Hahaha... A friend of mine used to eat an entire gallon ice cream for dinner. Sometimes an entire pie... Not like a piece here and later a piece there, no, he sit down and eat the whole thing. Obviously, he was single. I swear we're just little kids in big bodies.


----------



## am_hammy

The feeling of being calm.


----------



## Winston

Kids home for Christmas, smiling and laughing.


----------



## bobo




----------



## aj47

seeing that made me think of this



Linux makes me happy today -- I asked someone how to do something, expecting to get a link to a YouTube how-to or somesuch and he said, "there's a program but it's only available in Linux..." and so I installed it...


----------



## Sleepwriter

I made it a year without having to go to the emergency room.  First year ever!  Yes, I'm that accident prone and can get THAT sick.


----------



## bobo




----------



## Olly Buckle

Sleepwriter said:


> I made it a year without having to go to the emergency room.  First year ever!  Yes, I'm that accident prone and can get THAT sick.


As a little boy I can remember walking into A&E at the North Middlesex and the receptionist looking up at me with the blood oozing between my fingers and saying 'Not again Oliver', often enough she knew my name.


----------



## The Green Shield

Kicking ass on my Colonial Mystery. Chapter One is getting along pretty well.  I've been missing Amos Garnier.


----------



## escorial

manchester's trams....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hot Rats, got the cd for christmas, haven't heard it for years, been playing it all the time, Frank Zappa was a bloody genius.


----------



## Jenwales

Smooth peanut butter is so much better than crunchy...
What pleases me is sitting down with a good book and maybe (if I haven't already had one) a lovely cup of tea. I'm off to do just that but I think I've had enough tea 
Oh, and finishing a story, from the 1st draft to that final draft. One day I'll be pro and I'll have many stories not just a handful.


----------



## bobo

Beautiful, awestriking ... SciFi come through ...

[video=youtube_share;KsqlnGMzMD4]https://youtu.be/KsqlnGMzMD4[/video]


----------



## H.Brown

bobo said:


> Beautiful, awestriking ... SciFi come through ...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;KsqlnGMzMD4]https://youtu.be/KsqlnGMzMD4[/video]



These are awesome Bobo.


----------



## ScarletM.Sinclaire

Mine are kind of quirky.

I love the smell of burning wood

The smell of summer

A cats's purr

Coming up with new recipes that taste wonderful

The feel of something soft against my skin

When my boyfriend plays with my hair

When my daughter smiles in her sleep


----------



## TuesdayEve

Bobo, that was incredible... hypnotic, my eyes were
glued to the tube... thx

Driving at 65 mph, windows down air blowing
 everywhere, love the wind.... coming around a corner
getting two or three inhales of sweet lilacs and 
wild flowers.


----------



## bobo

*Most Beautiful Moments of Respect and Fair Play in Sport*

[video=youtube_share;zUwaQsI-V6k]https://youtu.be/zUwaQsI-V6k[/video]


----------



## dither

" What pleases me?"

I'm a totally selfish s.o.b. taking it all for granted I'm afraid and I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## escorial

Street preachers


----------



## TuesdayEve

Early summer morning, right about now, windows 
open, waking to the choir, red-winged black birds,
cardinals, robins, and others.


----------



## dither

Just after 1.00 pm here.
Humped my shopping back from neighbouring town.
Now sitting here in my boxers perusing the football betting markets with sweat running down from my armpits.


----------



## MrMacphisto

My teddy bear
Finding a book i like by an author i haven't read (it's getting harder these days)
Somebody being nice to me, whatever it may be, instead of people ignoring everyone, being rude etc.
Being able to fall asleep at a reasonable hour and sleep through the night


----------



## The Carcosan Herald

Defeating a difficult boss on _Terraria_ with but a sliver of health remaining.

Churning out a 6,000+ word short story in the space of three days.

That feeling of smug satisfaction when a passer-by on the street refers to me as a man rather than a boy.

And, of course, who doesn't enjoy settling down for the evening with a good drink and a beautiful sunset to behold?


----------



## Deleted member 61744

When it's time to put the kettle on.

Getting calluses and blisters on my hands from working hard in the allotment. Or getting covered in mud...

When the sky is dark but somehow there are bright golden glows of sunlight that illuminate random things

Seeing rainbows from glass crystals hanging in windows

The smell and feel of witch shops.

Walking through a fen with my boyfriend and talking about fairies.

The slightly spicy scent of the fens

When the bluebells completely cover the floor of the wood near me


I should have probably stopped sooner but writing this list has made me ridiculously happy:joyous:


----------



## TuesdayEve

One of those uncontrollable laughs when you can’t 
breath and suddenly you gasp a deep breath and 
keep laughing as tears roll down your cheeks....
that pleases me....and the smell of chocolate chip 
cookies in the oven.


----------



## dither

Y'know?

Someone asked me once, not so very long ago, "What do you do for fun?" And I was stumped. I didn't know, was unable to answer the question. How awful is that? I don't DO fun.:numbness:


----------

